# The Theocracy



## WarlockLord (Apr 29, 2007)

The heretics:
Insight as Caull Vancher, Thrallherd
Autumn as Arast, Archivist of the Old Gods
Mista_Collins as the Hunter of the Theocracy
Jemal as Janelle, Warlock
Shayuri as Ilshana, Beguiler
ethanandrew as Latham Brack, Enchanter
fenixdown as the Unknown Half-fiend blackguard

Our heroes are stationed at the main Resistance base located in the jungle.  The base is under massive attack, without warning.  A massive army has taken the camp by surprise.  There is only one explanation: Treachery.  One of your superiors is a traitor.  

However, you are unable to dwell on this for long, as a monk and four clerics (a spellkiller squad) of the ONE are approaching.  It's that time again.  

Initaitive Order:
Latham Brack - 24
Arast -14
Ilshana - 10
The Hunter - 22
Dehg (cohort)- 2
Blackguard -23
Janelle -26
Caul- 17
Nathira -22
Monk -17
Clerics- 15
Fight!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

*I love it when a campaign starts off with a huge fight! OOH, first post AND first initiative.  *

Janelle notes the approaching enemies with a curse, shoutign from her lookout tower to warn the others before firing a blast of pure power at the Monk, trying to stay out of reach/sight a bit. 

OOC: Probably would've been on lookout, hope you don't mind my 'addition' of the tower, but I figure with both fell flight and Flee the Scene, Janelle makes a good lookout and can get around fairly easily.  If there's a problem, I'll rewrite the post. 
*also, are we rolling our own dice or just telling you the mods?  

Empowered Eldritch Spear : Ranged touch attack 16 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1011457), (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1011472) 23X1.5=34 damage, range: 250'.
Taking partial cover in the tower as move action.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 30, 2007)

OOC: I don't mind.  You guys are rolling.  XP will be given during battle.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]How far away are our enemies? Close enough for combat or time for buffing? I think it's cute that Dehg is dead last!

Do you want us rolling in Invisible Castle? Will you take care of it? Or is trust involved?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 30, 2007)

"They are here again," Caul Vanchar shouts to the others as a warning, as if they did not already know.  "Blast their hides!"

Rising to his feet, Caul looks for a possible target, and concentrates, trying to take control of one or more of the attackers.

[sblock=OOC::Caul]Caul is looking for two or more Clerics close together to attempt to control.  I am going to assume Caul is _psionically focused_ already.  If not, Caul can do it as a move action.  I'll go ahead and make the roll below just in case.  In either case, Caul uses Dominate (psionic) on the rear two Clerics.  Will Save DC 23 for both of them.  He will augment the duration to 1 hour, spending a total of 10pp.

Here's my roll to become psionically focused, if necessary: to become psionically focused (1d20+16=31) - success!
[/sblock]

At his side, as usual, Nathira Vanchar waits to see how the enemies choose to attack.  She will always seek to defend her cousin, Caul, but will take the opportunity to mete out her own brand of justice should the opportunity present itself.  Nathira also keeps an eye on her half-fiendish friend, who is close by.

[sblock=OOC::Nathira]Nathira is going to hold her action until the enemies display themselves.  If one of the hostiles gets within 40ft of her or Caul, she will charge and smite.  I'll go ahead and make the roll just in case.

Charge + Smite + Fiery Fist (she spends a Stunning Fist attempt to do this): 
attack roll (1d20+18=29) 
unarmed dmg + fire (1d10+12=22, 1d6=1) 
*** her attack is considered magic and good-aligned in terms of overcoming DR ***[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Apr 30, 2007)

Arast is poring over some oversized and dusty tome, as usual, when the alert sounds. His first thought is annoyance at the disturbance, but as he rises and looks about him he quickly realizes that the issue is far larger than a mere irritation. 

 A spark of anger gleams in the amber of his eyes as the thought comes to him that there is a betrayer in their midst, but for now that anger is channeled into the determination to do what must be done. The first order of the day is to fend off the enemy's assault. Once that is done, then there will be the luxury of time to bend his mind to thoughts of inquisition and retribution. 

 For the present, words of dark power are already forming on his lips as he begins the brief ritual that will open a rent in the veil of reality and unleash a glimpse of the horrors that lie beyond. 


[sblock=OOC] Assuming that the enemies do nothing to alter his course of action, Arast will begin casting Summon Monster V on his turn with the intention of summoning a Pseudonatural Griffon in the air over the attackers. It has a casting time of one full round though, so it won't take effect until the start of Arast's next turn after this one. 

 I'll post the stats for the griffon if and when the spell completes. I hope you don't mind me posting provisional actions like this before it's actually my turn; I find it helps to speed up PbP games if the players do that.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Upon hearing the frantic curse of Janelle, Latham grabs ahold of Dehg's arm and pulls him away from his current blissful meal. Even though the ogre has no need for food anymore, it is evident he still takes great joy in eating copious amounts of food. 

"_Hur'q gik'tal!_" Latham yells at him in Giant, and quickly Dehg drops his food, grabbing his great warhammer before the two of them run out to meet their foes.

Seeing the five infiltrators hurry to their deaths, Latham taps into his cache of energies and places an immobile force eminating on their monastic enemy, hoping to cement him in place to give time for Dehg to attack.

[sblock=OOC Latham]Latham will cast Hold Person on the monk, if it's within 200ft Will save DC 24. If not, he will caste Fly on himself and move to a more advantagous position.[/sblock]

As soon as the opportunity will prevent itself, waiting till all options have opened, Dehg will charge into the fray, attacking the nearest foe. He shakes his greathammer above his head and bellows in a loud voice for all to hear, "Baaaad man! Dehg bad man kill!"

[sblock=OOC Dehg]What a start for the lad, a smashing Natural One! So out of his two rolls so far, initiative and attack, he's rolled a 2 and a 1. Good to get these out of the way![/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 1, 2007)

The bad guys are 60 ft away, spaced 10 feet apart from each other in a diamond formation (the fornt cleric is only 50 feet, rear is 70) with the monk in the middle (but you can still target him).  They broke out of a line of trees)  There is no time to buff, for either of the two sides (they had to act quickly before they were discovered, apparently).  The clerics have drawn greatswords and are wearing full plate armor.  The monk is bare-handed, but is surrounded by a pink energy shield that fails to protect him from Janelle's bolt, which staggers him, just before the magical energies of Latham forcibly restrain him. He is not having a good day. 

  I will give a complete round summary (including what the bad guys do) as soon as everyone posts.  Yes, you can violate iniative.  I'll trust you to make you're own rolls.


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

Ilshana, eeriely resembling her sister, right down to the silvery mithril armor worn, waves her hand in a 'spreading' sort of gesture and intones a few words. For a moment the air around her hands gleams with a strange, flickering silvery light. Then a nearly invisible wave of distortion races towards the clerics and monk, exploding silently among them.

Immediately, perceptions are twisted; up becomes down, hideous laughter seems to fill the world. Threatening words from the depths of memory swell and boom like thunder, and the faces of trusted companions seem to melt like wax in the suddenly red light of the sun, replaced by the hellish visages of fiends and demons and worse...

(Ilshana casts Confusion on the lot of them, centered to catch them all in a 15' radius burst area. Will save DC is 24 to negate.)


----------



## Mista Collins (May 1, 2007)

Needing only two hours of sleep, the man who has come to be known as Hunter, smiles when he sees who has come to attack their camp. _They call us heretics, but yet if it weren't for their brainwashing, they would be seen as the heretics._

Kneeling down, Hunter reaches back into his quiver and grabs a black shafted arrow with light blue fletching. Quickly bringing it to the bowstring of his trusty weapon, he draws it back and lets it fly towards the front cleric. Immediately his hand goes back to the quiver again and repeats the process two more times, each time his smile widening more.

[sblock=ooc]Rapid Shot

Attack #1: 33
Dmg #1: 12 + 6(Favored Enemy) 

Attack #2: 21 
Dmg #2: 18 

Attack #3: 19 
Dmg #3: 16 
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 1, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> The bad guys are 60 ft away, spaced 10 feet apart from each other in a diamond formation (the fornt cleric is only 50 feet, rear is 70) with the monk in the middle (but you can still target him).  They broke out of a line of trees)  There is no time to buff, for either of the two sides (they had to act quickly before they were discovered, apparently).  The clerics have drawn greatswords and are wearing full plate armor.  The monk is bare-handed, but is surrounded by a pink energy shield that fails to protect him from Janelle's bolt, which staggers him, just before the magical energies of Latham forcibly restrain him. He is not having a good day.
> 
> I will give a complete round summary (including what the bad guys do) as soon as everyone posts.  Yes, you can violate iniative.  I'll trust you to make you're own rolls.




OK Caul can affect two of them, so he'll target the rear two.  Post edited above.


----------



## fenixdown (May 1, 2007)

The blackguard grins to the paladin beside him, but returns his attention to what really interests him: his next victims.  In one swift motion, he draws his falchion and leaps forward, his bat wings taking over as he skims the ground.  He speaks a command word and the blade bursts into flames, ready to tear through the enemy.


[sblock=OOC]Woo, battle already!  I see our GM is a member of the "Exposition?  What kind of crit's that got?" school of play.  Not that that's a bad thing.
I'm moving towards the front of the diamond.  Note that although it looks like I'm flying, I'm actually not; it just looks like that for flavor (not that it makes a huge difference).[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 1, 2007)

In those brief moments between spells, Latham watched the procession unfold. The mage killer, his supposed killer, was blasted by the warrior womans bolt, staggering him, but still he advanced toward him, wedged together by the armor clad priests with swords. Such priests are these, destroying heretics like his father and mother, eliminating all who pose a threat to their regime, to their power.

But onward they moved, the footsteps varied of the powerful monk, his face contorted with pain, and it was in that moment Latham felt his spell strike true. He tapped into the essence of the man himself and stopped his body, his bones and tendons held secure by his mind.

The most dire threat had been dealt with for the time being, the years of studying and mastering the manipulation of others had paid off for now, and now it was time for Latham to deal with the real heretics. With these ones, he might not be so kind.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 2, 2007)

*Round One Summary*

The bolt of warlock energy hit the monk and hurt him badly.    Latham snaps off a spell, and the monk stands rigid, paralyzed.  Hunter's arrows strike true, and the lead cleric clutches his chest as he drowns in his own blood, his impressive looking full plate not helping him at all.  The blackguard takes to the front line, preparing to attack the enemy.  Caul's mind impresses his will on the cleric in the rear and to the left, while Nathira remains at his side..  The rear one's faith fails, but the left cleric eludes by mentally singing praises to the ONE.  The two remaining clerics open up with blasts of light on the blackguard (he's closest)

OOC:
Left: attack roll 23 for 24 damage
Right  attack roll 21 for 24 damage

Both rays hit, however, Arast begins chanting dark words of power to the Old Gods, and Ilshana attempts to scramble the enemy's minds.  Lefty is confused, righty is confused, the rear guard is confused, and somehow even the monk radiates confusion.  Dehg charges at the paralyzed monk, but misses, looking like an idiot.

The enemy commander back at the main battle, seeing his forces falter, sends in 2 more monks and a strange, babbling incoporeal undead, which are 120 feet away.  


Begin round 2.


----------



## ethandrew (May 2, 2007)

Since all his companions are well within range, Latham notes the immediate threat is significantly diminished, however not all together eliminated. Not wanting to use some of his more potent abilities until the full threat can be assessed, he uses the same force that halted the enemy monk, yet reverses the energies on his companions, quickening their joints, allowing them more maneuverability.

[sblock=Latham OOC]Latham will cast Haste on the group, able to affect all except Janelle high up in the tower.[/sblock]

Not phased by his apparent idiotic display, not aware that a young child could hit these motionless, utterly confused individuals, not bothered by his hastened abilities, Dehg wades into the middle of the fracas. He will position himself to swing at the monk, taking his time to make sure he gets a cleaner look, planting his feet this time in hopes of striking true. And, if luck would have it, hoping his backswing will connect with a cleric as well.

[sblock=Dehg OOC]Full Attack on Monk, First Attack 21 To Hit - 24 Damage. Second attack on whomever, To Hit 32, Damage 23. He will also position himself for cleave (10' reach, Huge Weapon, I think that gives him 15' Reach, but I could be wrong). If he kills the Monk on his first attack, he will use his second attack on the cleric he cleaved. First Cleave (if applicable). Second Cleave (if applicable).[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2007)

Ilshana curses on seeing the undead, and levels her crossbow to take a shot.

To hit roll is 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1015299
Incorp miss chance: 28 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1015305
Damage (if applicable): 18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1015308

Before she even saw if the first shot hit she's ratcheting back the crossbow's string to load it for another one.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 2, 2007)

Seeing the closer threat under control it does stop The Hunter from reaching back for more arrows. With help of the boost in quickness, he licks his lips with enjoyment at the easy prey as he fires four arrows into the chests of his enemies. _If only the leader were closer, I would truly give them a reason to want us dead!_

[sblock=ooc]How far (roughly) is the commander in the main battle from our group? I might target him next round.  I do have Far Shot and could really target all the way up to 1650 ft and be +0 overall on my attack roll   .

These shots this round, will be fired at the closest cleric. If he drops at any point, the remaining shots will be targeted at the next closest enemy.

Attack #1: 21 +1 from haste (another +1 if w/in 30')
Damage #1: 16 +1 if w/in 30' (should be 14. Forgot I am only +4 against first favored enemy).

Attack #2: 28 +1 from haste (another +1 if w/in 30')
Damage #2: 15 +1 if w/in 30'

Attack #3: 15 +1 from haste (another +1 if w/in 30')
Damage #3: 10 +1 if w/in 30'

Attack #4 (haste): 35 +1 from haste (another +1 if w/in 30')
Damage #4 (haste): 13 +1 if w/in 30'

Anyone struck is considered flanked until the first attack against them or the start of my next turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (May 2, 2007)

Um, ouch.

The blackguard roars with fury and swings wildly at both clerics, fully intent on returning the pain they caused him.  His falchion is a blur of flame as he takes advantage of his new speed and his enemies' confusion to destroy them.

[sblock]Power Attack for -2/+4, full attack, starting with left cleric, cleave/continue full attack to right cleric, then monk (if he gets that far).
First attack: 1d20+13-2+1=24, 2d4+9+4+1d6=23
Second attack (haste): 1d20+13-2+1=21, 2d4+9+4+1d6=25
Third attack: 1d20+8-2+1=14, 2d4+9+4+1d6=22
Cleave: 1d20+13-2+1=17, 2d4+9+4+1d6=24

Edit: oops, haste bonus applies to everything.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

OOC:How far away IS the enemy commander?


----------



## Insight (May 2, 2007)

Caul sneers, his mental control over at least one of the evil clerics in hand.  Seeing the undead coming, Caul issues a mental command to his captive cleric to stay the incoming creatures.  Once he is assured that the cleric has heeded his mental commands, Caul focuses on one of the incoming monks, assaulting the monk with pure telepathic force.

[sblock=OOC::Caul]
I didn't realize I could augment my Psionic Dominate to make it last 1 hour instead of concentration, so I'd like to edit my prior action to include that, for an additional 1pp.

Caul spends a move action to issue a command to his captive cleric.  He wishes the cleric to Rebuke the incoming undead.

As his standard action, Caul uses Mind Thrust on one of the new monks coming into the battle.  He augments the Mind Thrust to 9d10 damage, Will Save DC 21, spending 9pp in the process.  9d10=51[/sblock]

Seeing her fallen paladin companion assailed by nefarious magic, Nathira checks with her cousin, Caul who wordlessly nods, sending Nathira into battle.  She charges the closest cleric, smiting the evil spellcaster with holy force.

[sblock=OOC::Nathira]Nathira charges and smites.  

Charge + Smite + Fiery Fist (she spends a Stunning Fist attempt to do this): 
attack roll (1d20+18=26) 
damage roll (1d10+12=18, 1d6=4) 
*** her attack is considered magic and good-aligned in terms of overcoming DR ***[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 3, 2007)

Enemy commander is 2000 feet away, and surrounded by a wall of troops.

Still meed actions for Arast and Janelle (I know Arast finishes summoning, but not creature stats, critter actions, or movement.)


----------



## fenixdown (May 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Alright, in the six seconds we've fought, the commander saw us beat up stuff and decided to send in some monks over a distance of... 1880 feet.  In one round.
Ha ha!  I kid.  Because even monks aren't that fast.  Which leaves us with two possibilities: either the commander's already in range, or we've got time before the monks get here, in which case I vote we buff, finish them off, and go meet the commander personally (depending on how many troops, exactly, this wall contains).  Or at least get close enough for our hunter to get off a good shot.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 3, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Alright, in the six seconds we've fought, the commander saw us beat up stuff and decided to send in some monks over a distance of... 1880 feet.  In one round.
> Ha ha!  I kid.  Because even monks aren't that fast.  Which leaves us with two possibilities: either the commander's in range, or we've got time before the monks get here, in which case I vote we buff, finish them off, and go meet the commander personally (depending on how many troops, exactly, this wall contains).[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]I imagine the commander did not send the monks from his location, they probably enimated from the trees much like this earlier group had. I think we should be able to contain this next rush, hope for a brief respite maybe, but if you think this onslaught might be endless, we have a few options: 

1) Stand group, defend ourselves from each SpellKiller Squad.
2) Crowd control, fight ourselves through the wall of enemies to the commander.
3) Split up, one stays and fights the squads, the other fly in overhead and eliminate the commander.

I know it is possible for Latham himself to cast Greater Invisibility, Fly, and cast from a distance on his little group, but it's risky. We'd need to know what the commander is like, what the troops are like (1st level mooks, Hobgoblin zombies, etc) before we wade in there. 

Should we take these discussions to the recruiting thread or an OOC, just so we don't flood this thread?[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (May 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]The commander somehow communicated to the monks that he wanted them to attack us, which seems like it'd be difficult to do at that large a distance.  (It's not like they have radios.)  Or maybe not.  In any case, taking him out shouldn't be too hard if we can get at him.  My vote is for attacking from the air.  Then we just run away.

And yeah, we probably need an OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 3, 2007)

Arast chants the final words of his conjuration and finishes the complex gestures with a grand sweep of his arms, leaving them upraised as if heralding the start of some performance. There's one brief moment when it seems that the dramatic show was for nothing, as no effect is apparent. A second later the spell manifests, momentarily tearing open the sky between the attackers and the camp. Perhaps fortunately for the onlookers, nothing can be clearly seen through the rift. There is only a roiling storm of clashing colours and the vague impression of something alive and squirming - and then a screeching mass of flesh and feathers comes hurtling through and, in its wake, the tear seals up and is gone as quickly as it appeared.

 The creature bears some superficial resemblance to a griffon, in that its basic form seems to conform to the hind-quarters of a lion and the wings, head and forelegs of a giant eagle. For all that, it would be hard to mistake the thing for a real griffon. To that basic shape, the chaotic maelstrom that has warped the being has given endless embellishments of fleshy tentacles and pseudopods, writhing about disturbingly to give the impression that the thing is not so much flying as it is threshing and squirming through the air. 

 Sighting its targets on the ground, the being gives an awful gargling squawk and swoops down towards them, diving onto one of the second wave of monks and ripping mercilessly into him.

 Arast gives a small grin as he watches the thing that he has conjured dive down into the enemy's ranks. There's something rather satisfying about tearing apart the tools of a solipsistic God using an entity spat out by the obscure fringes of a whole different paradigm.

 But, of course, now's not the time to enjoy the rather academic pleasures of that particular irony. Surveying the scene, Arast quickly comes to the conclusion that his compatriots seem to have the battle well in hand for the most part. The ghostly undead with its incessant murmuring is something of an unknown factor, though. Judging by the noise, it must be an allip - but there's no way to tell how powerful it is. In any case, best to take no chances if possible. 

"Don't listen to the muttering," he warns, calling out loud enough for his voice to carry over the noise of the fight.

 He can only hope that his allies have the good sense to accept that advice, rather than taking it as a spur to their curiosity; at any rate, he's done all he can. The next thing is to slow down the arrival of more reinforcements. Preparing himself and calling an invocation to mind, he waits for the opportune moment.


[sblock=Pseudonatural Griffon] 
Pseudonatural Griffon:
Large Outsider
HD 7d10+35 (73 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30', Fly 80' (average)
AC 17 (touch 11, flat-footed 15)
BAB/Grapple: +7/+17
Attack: Bite +13 melee (2d6+6)
Full Attack: Bite +13 melee (2d6+6) and 2 claws +10 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach: 10 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Pounce, Rake 1d6+3, True Strike
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, Alternate Form, DR 5/magic, Acid and Electricity Resistance 5, Spell Resistance 17
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +5
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 15, Con 20, Int 5, Wis 13, Cha 8
Skills: Jump +10, Listen +6, Spot +10
Feats: Iron Will, Multiattack, Weapon Focus (bite)

Pounce (Ex.): If a griffon dives upon or charges a foe, it can make a full attack including two rake attacks.
Rake (Ex.): Attack bonus +10 melee, damage 1d6+3
Alternate Form (Su): As a standard action, a pseudonatural griffon can take the form of a grotesque, tentacled mass (though this alien appearance has no effect on the creature's abilities). Other creatures receive a -1 morale penalty on their attack rolls against the creature when it is in this alternate form.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Griffon Charge Attack (on one of the monks with the incorporeal undead): 
Bite 23 (<8>+15), Damage 15 (<3,6>+6)
Claw #1 29 (<17>+12), Damage 4 (<1>+3)
Claw #2 28 (<16>+12), Damage 6 (<3>+3)
Rake #1 17 (<5>+12), Damage 8 (<5>+3)
Rake #2 15 (<3>+12), Damage 8 (<5>+3)

 Knowledge (Religion) for Dark Knowledge on the Undead: 38 (<17>+21) = +3 bonus on everyone's saves against any of the creature's abilities. 4/5 uses left today. I've assumed that the thing is an allip, and therefore the babbling is the most relevant thing to warn against. If I was wrong then let me know, and I'll edit my post.

Dark Knowledge is a move action, completing a full round casting isn't an action... so I've still got a standard action.

 Ready an action to cast Flame Strike on the next bunch of enemies who come within range (200 ft.). Damage 34 (<6,5,5,4,3,3,2,2,2,2>), DC 20 ref save for half. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

Janelle springs from the tower, spreading her quartet of gosamer wings to carry her aloft and closer towards her sister as she focuses a fully powered blast, this time targeting one of the new monk's coming in, seeing that her friends have the first group in check. "We must Get out of here, we won't hold them off forever once they stop sending their forces in piece-meal"

[sblock=actions]
Move 40' towards Ilshana, staying about 20' off the ground.
Maximized Eldritch Blast Attack: NAT 20 Confirm= Touch AC 21, Damge = 42 (84 if Crit).
Also, if it IS an Allip, my will save vs the babbling would be +15. (+9 normal +3 vs Mind Affecting + the 3 bonus from Dark Knowledge)
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 4, 2007)

*Round two summary*

Janelle opens fire first.  One of the new monks literally explodes. It is a rather disgusting spectacle.  Latham casts his spell on his friends, making them faster.  The Hunter shoots Lefty and he goes down with four arrows through the head.  The blackguard brings down righty, and cleaves into Mr. Monk, but misses with that and the third attack.  Nathira punches the original Monk.  Caul shoots a mental blast at the other incoming monk.  The monk yawns and seems utterly unaffected.  The original monk throws off his paralysis and attacks Nathira with a lightning fast sequence of punches, kicks, headbutts, and elbow strikes, which all happen to miss.  The cleric is unable to affect the undead.  Arast chants and summons his demon-thing, which dives down on the last monk and hits with it's deadly bite and claws.  Ilshana misses.  

The last monk and undead cautiously advance 40 ft.  

Two clerics teleport in 20 feet behind you guys.  Arast hits them with a flame strike.  Neither of them are prepared, so they take full damage.  Begin round 3.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 4, 2007)

With his experience against the Brothers of the ONE, Hunter knows his arrows aren't as effective against the trained monks. How some of them knock deflected a well trained shot, is beyond him, but that isn't going to stop him from firing at them later. _First, let's take care of the easier targets.
_
With the two clerics closer to the group and already injured, Hunter salivates at the idea of close prey. Hastily drawing the black shafted arrows from his magical quiver and drawing them back on the string, he fires four more arrows in rapid succession at the monk advancing with the undead.

[sblock=ooc]Attack Roll #1: 34 
Damage Roll #1: 18 

Attack Roll #2: 26 
Damage Roll #2: 18 

Attack Roll #3: 32 
Damage Roll #3: 16 


Attack Roll #4: 34 
Damage Roll #4: 15 

He is focusing these attacks on the two clerics that just appeared and were Flame Striked. Starting with one, he will put as many arrows in him as needed to drop him. The moment he drops, the other arrows will go to the 2nd cleric. If the 2nd cleric drops and Hunter has some shots remaining, he will try and attack the undead creature (inwhich case take off -2 damage due to undead being his 2nd favored enemy)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2007)

Janelle grimaces in disgust 'Guess I used a bit TOO much power...' She thinks to herself, focusing another blast on the second (far away) Monk, landing beside her sister.

[sblock=actions]
another Maximized E.Blast at the other monk, move action to land beside Ilshana (I assume she was within 80' of the tower?)
Attack roll 32, 42 damage.
*rolled a 19.  Damn, too bad I don't have improved crit.. Two explosions in a row woulda been cool.*[/sblock]
OOC:Also, doesn't really matter b/c he missed with all attacks, but w/ Regards to the monk : Shaking off Hold Person is a Full Round Action.


----------



## ethandrew (May 4, 2007)

Latham notes the immediate threat transport in behind him being wracked in pain by Arast's firespell and greets it with a smile. However, if the mage was paying less attention, Latham could find himself in a precarious position facing two fully armed and armored priests. He needs his protection, and as Dehg has been less than stellar against the first onrush, not even hitting one single target, Latham quickly cups his hands over his mouth and shouts loudly to the Ogre, "Dehg, here now!"

The giant's head turns, making brief eye contact with his charge before the small man utterly disappeared. Nonplussed, Dehg has seen this before and knows that attackers are near, so he steps out of the fraccas and meets the two burnt assailants head on, hoping one long swing will take them both down.

[sblock=OOC]Latham will cast Invisibility on himself and move 50' out of the way. Dehg will charge in, stopping 15' before the first cleric and meeting them with a large swing. His first attack is 31 to Hit, 24 to Damage. If that proves fatal, his Cleave is 25 to Hit, 31 to Damage.[/sblock]
Edit: If the two clerics are dead by the time it's Dehg's turn, Latham will call out to him so that Dehg will stand nearby and guard the invisible Latham. Spells cast: Hold Person, Invisibility, Haste


----------



## fenixdown (May 4, 2007)

The blackguard glances at the monk a moment, assessing the threat he poses.  Deciding, he turns back to nod to his Exalted companion, leaving the monk's fate to her.  He leaps into a dash, advancing just far to catch the undead in the edge of his unholy power.  One hand on the hilt, one on the blade, he raises his sword and calls upon the awesome power of the ONE to rebuke the creature.

[sblock=OOC]Rebuke attempt: 1d20+7=12.  I tell you, these dice hate me.  This allip isn't by any chance level 1, is it?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2007)

Ilshana chuckles and reloads as she reassures Janelle, "Crows have to eat too..." Then the string is drawn back and she takes a moment to line the shot up on the approaching allip.

"Twang!"

The crossbow imitates her as she pulls the trigger, and a bolt swathed in white postive energy springs forth, arcing accurately towards the undead!

To hit roll: 26 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1021937
Incorp roll: 47  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1021947
Damage: 11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1021954


----------



## WarlockLord (May 5, 2007)

Oh, I forgot: the original monk got smahed to pieces by Dehg's hammer, and Arast was righty on both counts: It's an allip.  Don't listen to the babbling.  Also, it's a bit more powerful than Joe Blow the average suicide victim...


----------



## Autumn (May 5, 2007)

Arast gives a small, satisfied smile as he catches the two clerics off-guard with his gout of celestial flame. 

 Clearly though, it's going to take more than that to put and end to threat they pose. Glad to see some muscle on its way in the large (and rather misshapen) form of Dehg, he nonetheless can't help but feel that he's still rather too exposed, particularly if there should be any more arrivals. He grabs the waxed leather case hanging from his belt and opens it, swiftly selecting a scroll from its contents. He begins to recite, and the runes on the parchment start to glow in sympathetic resonance with his voice. As he completes the spell, vapour starts to condense and coalesce fast in the air around him. Within seconds, he's standing in the middle of an impenetrable fog bank. Ever-cautious, he shifts his position a little and then begins plotting his next move. 

 Meanwhile, someways distant, his summoned abomination swoops in on the closest enemy target and renews its assault.


[sblock=OOC]Use a scroll of Fog Cloud, centred on himself, and then move 10' away from the two clerics' (bringing him to the very edge of the cloud). 

 The griffon will charge any enemy it can - whatever is still standing - and full attack again thanks to Pounce. If it's possible to set up a flanking position with anybody, it will do that.

Bite 22 (<7>+15), Damage 13 (<5,2>+6)
Claw #1 24 (<12>+12), Damage 7 (<4>+3)
Claw #2 21 (<9>+12), Damage 6 (<3>+3)
Rake #1 25 (<13>+12), Damage 5 (<2>+3)
Rake #2 13 (<1>+12) *automatic miss*

 ... not a good round for the poor griffon.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 6, 2007)

Caul, seeing the two cleric appear in his midst, calls upon his mental powers to crush their wills.

[sblock=OOC::Caul]Caul spends a move action to become psionically focused.

1d20+16=31 vs DC 20 - Success!

Next, Caul uses Dominate (Psionic) on both of the Clerics who teleported in behind us.  Augmenting to affect both and increase duration to one hour rather than concentration.  Will Save DC is 23.[/sblock]

Nathira, seeing her cousin in trouble, returns to his side to defend him if necessary.

[sblock=OOC::Nathira]Move action to a spot adjacent to Caul.  Readying unarmed strike + smite + fiery fist on any enemy that gets within 5'.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 7, 2007)

*Round Three Summary*

Janelle opens fire on the monk.  She hits, and flies to Ilshana.  The guy is bleeding all over, and one of his arms is hanging uselessly at his side, but he still keeps coming.   Latham turns invisible.  Vaz the blackguard attempts to rebuke the horrid undead thing, fails, but looks really cool doing it   .  The hunter fires 3 arrows into one of the teleporters, dropping him, and fires his last arrow into  the other one.  Nathira moves to guard Caul, who dominates the clerics.  Or tries to.  He runs into a barrier of protection.  Ouch.  Arast sics the griffon on the last monk, who is torn to shreds, casts his fog cloud, and moves.  Ilshana misses again.  Dehg charges the last teleporter and kills him.  It's down to the allip, who, realizing these fools have nothing that can stop him, moves over and into the middle of you (above your heads, so that you are all affected).  You hear muttering. 

"Milk. Milk. I want milk.  But the milk might be poisoned.  That would be bad.  Hmm.  I want a puppy.  I would make a good puppy daddy.  I like puppies.  I like milk. Milk. Mmmm. Milk." 

Make your will saves.


----------



## Insight (May 7, 2007)

OOC: Yeah, I'm pretty much useless in this battle.  Everything either has high will saves or is immune for some reason.  This should be fantastic.  Is there any chance Caul can find out why everything is resisting his powers?

[sblock=Will Saves]
Caul: 1d20+11=25 
Nathira: 1d20+14=17 
Depending on what this is, Nathira may be immune to it.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

Latham hears the nonsensicle babbling of the Allip and stifles a laugh to himself, _Truly it is a tortured soul._

Dehg hears the word puppy and immediately his eyes start to well up with tears, and those nearby can hear a slight wimber while he repeatedly whines "puppy.. puppy.. dehg want puppy too." It is quite clear that Dehg succumbed to the insane mutterings.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 7, 2007)

Reaching into his quiver to draw more arrows, Hunter slowly stops and stares at the allip. Knowing he should fire the arrow at the thing, Hunter but can't bring himself to do anything but silently stare at the thing.

[sblock=will save]Will Save 11[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (May 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Woohoo!  I may not be effective, but darn if I don't look cool.
Will save 1d20+8=20.
How far away is this allip?  Is it close enough to attack from where I am or with a 5-foot step?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2007)

Ilshana starts laughing at the babble...unaware that her hysterical laughter is a sign of having listened a bit too closely...

(Will save: Natural 1...dagnabbit...either Castle hates me, or I hate it.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1026649)


----------



## Autumn (May 7, 2007)

Arast for his part simply tunes the babbling out. It's dull background noise, the buzzing of a fly. Sadly though it seems not all his allies have proved able to do the same. He gives a scowl of irritation at their weakness, knowing that this is going to spoil any hope they had of staging an orderly retreat.


OOC: Will Save 1d20+20 = 33


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

"Milk off!" Janelle shouts, flinging out a blast to try driving off the Undead, though she misses horribly as the voice distracts her.  "GUYS! Snap out of it, lets GO!"  Janelle grabs at her sister and starts pulling her away from the battle.

[sblock=ooc]
Don't know what exactly the DC is, but I got 20.  I think that'll make it..

Anyways, assuming that DOES make it is my above posted actions.

Eldritch Blast, trying to finish the monk I wounded last turn.
Attack roll: Nat 1 d'oh 
Move action to shake Ilshana, attempting to break the..whatever hold the Allips muttering has.
Also, note the shouting in an attempt to drown it out.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

Latham notes the successes and failures of his companions. With the death of the last of the oh-so-effective spellkiller squad, he spies that it's only this ghostly form standing between his companion's necessary withdrawal. He puts two invisible fingers to his invisible forehead and quickly scans his memory for some effective way to deal with this problem. With a snap of his fingers and a jerking back of his head, Latham smiles and shrugs, it's really his only option. With a slight gesture and a few short words, Latham incants against his better judgement and hopes for the best.

[sblock=Actions]Latham will cast Charm Monster (yes, a mind affecting spell on a creature who is maddened). The DC is 25 Will. If successful, I would like for it to stand guard in our location and protect us from all who would try to stop our retreat.

And of course, if this pertains, Latham rolled maximum on his madness penalty, taking a -4 to his Wisdom. Yay   [/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (May 7, 2007)

Nevermind, failed the will save.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 8, 2007)

Ok, everyone except Caul, Latham, and Arast go nuts.  The thing is undead, so Latham can't affect it, but goes nuts.  (I told you it's more powerful then average.  It's a mind affecting, sonic effect, if that aids Nathira).  Actions, rest of sane people?  Caul can try a knowledge: arcana check if he has it, to find why everyone's blocking his mind control.

To the insane, the allip mutters:

"Soon, we shall have puppies.  And milk.  Shall we dip the milk in puppies, or the puppies in the milk?  But now, I want a taco.  A taco would make me happy.  But they might withold the cheese.  Perhaps they want a puppy too.  Mmm...puppies..."


----------



## fenixdown (May 8, 2007)

The blackguard raises his blade to attack, but finds himself instead listening to the allip's mutterings.  Realizing the danger, he tries to break free, but is already too far gone.  He just stares blankly at the creature, unable to act.

I missed the save by 1, didn't I?  And that was my highest roll yet...


----------



## Mista Collins (May 8, 2007)

"Cheese? I am the Keeper of the Cheese and you are the Lemon Merchant." Hunter mumbles as he stares at the allip.


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2007)

Caul has no choice but to flee.  He can do nothing to help anyone who's insane, and he can't affect the undead critter.  Yay me.

Nathira stands around and stares at the creature I guess.

EDIT: is there any way Caul can get the dominated cleric to cast a spell?  I don't know what he has prepped of course.  I'd like him to cast Protection from Evil or the equivalent on someone to try to break this mental hold, or at least give us another save.  I don't want him casting anything like that which would affect the cleric, of course, because then my dominate would be broken.

EDIT AGAIN: It appears those of us not fascinated can try to rouse those who've been affected.  In that case, Caul will spend an action shaking Nathira out of her funk.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

Janelle takes her sisters hand and starts dancing and Singing in Sylvan about Milk and puppies.


----------



## Autumn (May 8, 2007)

The idea of breaking his newly-generated cover doesn't really appeal to him, but Arast realizes that he's going to have to take measures to stop this nonsense. He makes for the dancing sisters, and adroitly interposes himself between them, grabbing Janelle's arms and trying to hold her still. "Stop that," he orders with a glare, his voice clipped and exasperated as his patience is worn ever thinner. 

 In the sky above, the pseudonatural griffon launches itself up once more and closes on the allip, slashing out at its insubstantial form with claws and beak still bloodied from its last kill. 

[sblock=OOC]Arast shakes Janelle free of the Fascination.

Griffon Charges and Full Attacks with Pounce again. The Pseudonatural template gives it DR 5/Magic, so its natural weapons count as magic and can effect incorporeal enemies with a 50% miss chance. 

Bite 1d20+15 = 31
Miss Chance 1d100 = 18 *miss*

Claw #1 1d20+12 = 17
Miss Chance 1d100 = 65 *possible hit* Damage = 1d4+3 = 4

Claw #2 1d20+12 = 18
Miss Chance 1d100 = 47 *miss*

Rake #1 1d20+12 = 29
Miss Chance 1d100 = 51 *possible hit* Damage = 1d6+3 = 9

Rake #2 1d20+12 = 20
Miss Chance 1d100 = 74 *possible hit* Damage = 1d6+3 = 5[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2007)

Latham appears out of nowhere in an instant, staring up at the carnage the oddly mishapen griffon is reaping on the allip. He just stares, not really knowing what he's looking for, just knowing that looking is necessary.

Dehg, in contrast, continues his silent weeping. The pungent ichor seeping from his eyes has an unbearable stench as his muttering about puppies and wanting them repeats time and time again.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 9, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Latham appears out of nowhere in an instant, staring up at the carnage the oddly mishapen griffon is reaping on the allip. He just stares, not really knowing what he's looking for, just knowing that looking is necessary.




Oh. Sorry ethanandrew.  By going nuts I meant the wisdom loss, not hypnosis.  Latham's fine, not hypnotized.

Insight: The cleric has a searing light and a protection from evil (now works on anything dominator percieves as evil).  Use his spells as you see fit.

The griffon only hits with the rakes.  The allip screeches in pain, but keeps babbling about milk.


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Insight: The cleric has a searing light and a protection from evil (now works on anything dominator percieves as evil).  Use his spells as you see fit.




Caul will have the cleric cast Searing Light on the Allip.


----------



## ethandrew (May 9, 2007)

Latham snaps out of his reverie and laughs quite awkwardly and loudly, _I guess I should not have done that_. He notes the wimpering Dehg and moves over to him, quickly shaking him and snapping him out of his puppy delusions.

"Dehg, when we get out of here, I'll get you a puppy. A tiny little puppy for you to play with."


----------



## Autumn (May 10, 2007)

Arast simply turns around to repeat the performance, shaking Ilshana out of her stupor in turn.

 The pseudonatural continues its attack, encouraged by the allip's shrieks. 

[sblock=OOC]Griffon Full Attack:

Bite 1d20+13 = 32
Miss Chance 1d100 = 52 *hit* Damage = 11

Claw #1 1d20+10 = 24
Miss Chance 1d100 = 69 *hit* Damage = 1d4+3 = 5

Claw #2 1d20+10 = 24
Miss Chance 1d100 = 80 *hit* Damage = 1d+3 = 5  (... no... really...   )

Rake #1 1d20+10 = 12
Miss Chance 1d100 = 15 *miss*

Rake #2 1d20+10 = 17 *miss*[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 11, 2007)

The allip screeches, and, realizing that it can be hurt, decides to seek easier targets somewhere else.  It moves 120 feet as fast as it can to escape the griffon, which huits it again.  The searing light misses, but everyone ceases the milk obsession.

The camp is nearly done for.  The army is slowly pressing the partisans, your allies, back, back - they have turned and run, their will broken.  This doesn't look like a fun tourism spot...


----------



## Mista Collins (May 11, 2007)

"What a horrible thing!" With his bow still out and an arrow loosely knocked on the string, he looks to those renegades around him. "We better be moving elsewhere, we won't be able to hold. Remember, we are the prey right now in this battle."

"Follow me!" Hunter takes off away from the approaching army, trying to find solace and safety in the environment around them.


----------



## Insight (May 11, 2007)

Caul and Nathira, wanting no part of facing an overwhelming army, follow the hunter into the wilderness and sanctuary from the onslaught.

EDIT: Caul mentally beckons the dominated cleric to follow.  OOC: Thanks, fenixdown!


----------



## ethandrew (May 11, 2007)

Latham grabs Dehg by the wrist and drags him along like a mother and a misbehaving child. Addressing the rest, "I'm ready to follow, so is Dehg. I can drop a poisonous cloud on our position once we start to leave, just to prevent those who might try to follow us. In fact, I just might do that right now. Let us leave quickly or prepare to hold your breath!"

[sblock=Actions]Latham will wait to when everyone starts to follow the Hunter and he will cast Cloudkill, pushing having it waft toward them at 10' round.[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (May 11, 2007)

The blackguard readies a hand and drops to one knee.  He closes his eyes and lays his hand on the ground, and the air around him suddenly grows dark.  He quickly rises to follow the hunter.

[sblock=OOC]Darn, I wanted to kill the allip.
I cast _darkness_ on the ground.  ethandrew, you don't have to push the _cloudkill_; it moves away from the point where you cast the spell.  Also, for reference, _cloudkill_ and _darkness_ have the same radius.
And Insight, don't forget your cleric.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 11, 2007)

"Right," Arast murmurs, surveying the scene with a darkening expression. 

"Let's get out of here." He spits on the ground and follows after the others.

 The griffon-thing stays behind, chasing after the allip to cause whatever havoc it can in the enemy's ranks during the remainder of its short stay on the Prime.


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2007)

Janelle shakes her head and realizes she's been dancing & singing about milk.  With a giggle, she looks at her sister.  "Well us, dancing, and milk haven't been combined in a while...  Come on, you guys get out of here, I'll cover our rears!"  With that, she takes off into the air, turning around and firing a powerful blast at the retreating Allip, and grinning as the spear of energy strikes true. "Go on, you know I'll catch up!"

[sblock=actions]
Move up 20', then Empowered Eldritch Blast: 
Percentile: 92 WOOT!  Touch Attack 32, 17X1.5=25 damage, range 250'.
BOOM!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2007)

Ilshana shakes her head, clearing it. "Bwah...that might have actually been fun...if it wasn't going to kill us."

She casts a quick spell and scurries off to join the others in their retreat, calling out, "Jan! Don't wait too long!"

(Casting Expeditious Retreat and then...er...retreating )


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Wow, that's the first time I've ever actually seen that spell used for RETREATING. *L*
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Latham watches as the rest of his companions retreat, then as Van prepares to cast his misdirection spell, he will conjurer up a putrid blanket of death occupying the same space. Although he'd love to turn himself invisible again and lay these feeble fools to ruin, he knows he will have his day, and soon.

[sblock=OOC]He will try to cast the cloudkill directly inside Van's Darkness. Everyone is still hasted, so I'm not sure if Expeditious Retreat would enhance Ilshana's speed anymore than the 60' it's already at   [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 12, 2007)

The griffon and blast encourage the allip's desire to flee.  The globe of darkness is largely ignored, as the ONE's minions are having too much fun with arson.  You go into the jungle.  Birds chirp, and the animals seem to be pretty normal.  Night falls uneventfully.

OOC:See the OOC thread.


----------



## ethandrew (May 13, 2007)

After finding a likely place to set up camp, Latham promptly gathers a small tent out of Dehg's bag and assembles it. Before retreating into its confines, he speaks to the group. "I need to rest tonight. We've not been isolated like this before as a group together, so you should know that Dehg can handle taking watch all night. All he needs is a few hours to sleep in the morning.

"Now there are a few things we need to discuss, and we can do that now or in the morning. First off, our location and refuge was a secret. We have a traitor in the resistance. Whether it's one of us eight or another of our organization, I am not sure, but it is unsettling.

"Secondly, there are two friendly locations around this area that are known to me. We can seek shelter and supply here. There is an orc village less than a week's walk to the south and an underdark fortress at least twice as far to the north. It makes no difference to me, Dehg might have a hard time with the Orcs though, but that matters not, especially when they are awed by the power we possess. If we would all prefer, I am quite familiar with them and can magically transport us most of the way on the morrow, but in order for that to happen, I need rest tonight.

"I doubt we will be ambushed by an army tonight. But if in the case we are, Dehg will wake you by screaming quite loudly. It's not an attractive noise. If anyone would like to keep him company during the evening, be my guest. He really is quite tame."

Latham finishes with a look to Dehg and a nod. He then pulls back the flap of the tent, heads in quickly and fastens the entrance shut. From the inside he says again, "If anyone needs me, now is the time. I sleep rather soundly."


----------



## WarlockLord (May 13, 2007)

OOC: The Drow fort is in the jungle, not the underdark.


----------



## Autumn (May 13, 2007)

Arast has been feeling twitchy and off-balance since the attack, and a few hours of hard hiking through humid jungle has done little to improve his mood. A large leaf plucked in passing from a tree has been the focus for his frustration, and the shredded remnants of it now flutter down to the ground as he lets them fall from his hands.

 With an effort of will he manages not to snap as he announces: "I intend to perform a divination before turning in. I'll also be making a report. If anybody is interested in the results, or the reply, I suggest you give me twenty minutes or so." His voice is flat.

 Sitting down cross-legged on the ground he unshoulders his pack and removes a fat tome. He opens it instinctively on the correct page and focuses his attention single-mindedly on the runic characters before him, forcing out all distractions. The fingers of one hand drum irregularly on the leathern cover.

[sblock=OOC]Memorizing Commune and Sending in empty slots (takes 15 mins). 

 I assume Arast can think of a suitable superior within the Resistance who would want to be informed that the camp has been attacked? If that's a false assumption then let me know, I'll edit mention of the Sending out of the post.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC for Arast]Sending not needed to a Resistance leader (except Shazool the mind flayer), but if you guys are going to be staying at the drow fort, you might want to send word so the wizards don't smoke you with fireballs.  Send it to Lord Ake'lyn, a shadowcaster.  You could tell him the news.  

As for Commune, you have 10 questions. Ask away.[/sblock][


----------



## Mista Collins (May 14, 2007)

Once the party stops for the night and Latham enters his tent for rest, Hunter looks to the others. "While he does what he must, I am going to scout the area a bit. Come morning I suggest we head for the Dark Eldren, they might be able to supply us and inform us of the temple that our enemies are using for supplies."

Once back from scouting the surrounding area to assert where the likely attack may come from Hunter sees those who are still awake. "I need only two hours of sleep. I'm going to rest now and maintain a watch until morning. While on watch, you will not see me, but if you hear a loud whistle sound; that means you should awake to arms. And awake quickly."

Once two hours have passed, Hunter wakes up. He rolls up his bedroll and heads to some of the heavier undergrowth that surrounds the camp. Climbing a tree, Hunter's vision allows him to keep an eye on the camp area and a good distance of the jungle. Pulling a small branch from the tree, Hunter carves off all the small branches and extra leaves so that only a short five-inch section remains. Placing it in his mouth and with _Coldbreath_ in his lap, he keeps an eye out for danger and watches Dehg make his rounds.

[sblock=OOC]Spot +14, Listen +14, Hide +22, Move Silently +22.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 14, 2007)

After Latham enters his tent for the evening and Hunter takes to sleep, Dehg sits sullenly in the middle of camp. He picks up a few loose branches and tosses them nonchalantly. He seems pouty, probably because he figures Latham has been a little edgy and rude since that fight. He looks around at each person, hoping someone will come over and keep him company. After a few minutes, he stands up and wanders over to where Arast is reading his little book. He looks down over top of him and mutters, "Nuqneh... uhh hi?"

Hearing no response he kicks at an imaginary rock and starts to hum to himself, quite out of tune. He sits back down in front of Latham's tent and resumes throwing loose sticks, grabbing leafs and crumbling them. Dehg heaves a heavy sigh and says slowly under his breath, "Dehg want puppy."

[sblock=Listen and Spot]He might be whining, but he's still attentive![/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2007)

"Poor Dehg," Ilshana says from where she reclines easily under a tree, lying atop her bedroll but  with her blanket wrapped warmly around her legs. She motions and whispers a few siblant echoing syllables...and from out of the brush pops an adorable tan puppy with a single large brown spot on its back and floppy loppy ears.

The puppy gambols happily around Dehg, yapping and wagging its tail.

(Ilshana casts Major Image. Will DC 18 to disbelieve...though it's not a solid image, so it won't last long anyway )


----------



## fenixdown (May 14, 2007)

Van finds a small clearing in the forest in which to meditate.  First calling upon the power of the ONE to heal him, he lays his blade in front of a particularly large tree and kneels before it.  He remains there motionless for a while,  then finally stands, raises the blade to the heavens, and resheathes it.  He makes his way over to Arast.

"What news?"

[sblock=OOC]Laying hands on me for 30hp.  Preparing _cure light wounds_ and _summon monster I_.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Okay, so, the Commune. Not entirely sure who/what it will contact, since Arast doesn't follow one God in particular. It might make most sense if it contacts a powerful divine agent of the Elder Pantheon as a whole - which as I see it would most likely be a Rilmani, since overall the pantheon is reasonably balanced (though somewhat chaotic). But I'll defer to your judgment as to who or what Arast actually Communes with. 

 Anyhow, questions questions...

 1) Aside from myself and my current companions, were there other survivors from today's attack on the Resistance base?

2) [If the answer to Question 1) was positive then...] Are they numerous?

3) - [If the answer to Question 1) was positive then...] Have they managed to survive and evade capture in the time since?

4) - [If the answer to Question 3) question was positive, then...] Are they safe for the time being?

5) Is there a traitor to the Resistance amongst my current companions? [You answered this one OOC already, but there's no way that Arast ain't gonna be suspicious until he knows for sure IC]

6) Do the agents of the ONE know our current location? 

7) Are there agents of the ONE within a five mile radius of our current location?

8) Is the Drow city of Dark Eldren currently a viable refuge for myself and my companions?

9) Is the Orcish village to the south of here currently a viable refuge for myself and my companions, assuming that we took pains to disguise the ogre?

10) Is the temple of the ONE that lies in the jungle to the west guarded beyond our means to sack it?


(I assume +21 Knowledge (religion) is enough for Arast to know about the Temple you mentioned in the OOC thread.

 With regard to the Sending - Shazool should really be contacted, right? I mean, seems like kind of major news, and as far as I can tell he'd have no other way of knowing it had happened. Assuming that's correct Arast will be sending the message to him and then if necessary he'll be preparing another one overnight so he can send word ahead to the Drow.

 I'll wait to compose the Sending since I kinda need answers from the Commune, and might also need to run them by the others, before I know what I need to say.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 15, 2007)

Your responses, autumn

[sblock=OOC Arast]
 1) Aside from myself and my current companions, were there other survivors from today's attack on the Resistance base?

Yes

2) [If the answer to Question 1) was positive then...] Are they numerous?

No

3) - [If the answer to Question 1) was positive then...] Have they managed to survive and evade capture in the time since?

Yes

4) - [If the answer to Question 3) question was positive, then...] Are they safe for the time being?

Yes

5) Is there a traitor to the Resistance amongst my current companions? [You answered this one OOC already, but there's no way that Arast ain't gonna be suspicious until he knows for sure IC]

No

6) Do the agents of the ONE know our current location? 

No

7) Are there agents of the ONE within a five mile radius of our current location?

Yes

8) Is the Drow city of Dark Eldren currently a viable refuge for myself and my companions?

Yes

9) Is the Orcish village to the south of here currently a viable refuge for myself and my companions, assuming that we took pains to disguise the ogre?

No

10) Is the temple of the ONE that lies in the jungle to the west guarded beyond our means to sack it?

No

[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 16, 2007)

During the important moments in which Arast is determining the actions of the group, of the resistance, and a good-night's rest, Dehg is completely absorbed in this puppy running around him. His goofy laugh penetrates the air as he reaches out to try and grab the elusive little canine.

Meanwhile Latham throws open the fold in the tent and storms out, slapping at the image and dissolving it on the spot, much to Dehg's dismay, "Will you be quiet, you overgrown oaf?!" he hisses in a whispered tone.

"Gun'da bakw'e! But puppy..." Dehg whines back.

Latham rolls his eyes and pats the ogre on his head once, "Soon, I promise." Turning back to Arast and the rest of the group, Latham speaks a little more loudly, "What have we discovered, Arast? Should we press on now or are we okay for the evening?"


----------



## WarlockLord (May 19, 2007)

OOC: What happened to this game?


----------



## Autumn (May 19, 2007)

OOC: I'll be honest, I find it contrived that there is nowhere within 1000 miles that any of us know of except for the two options that you gave us before we even mentioned Teleporting. That frustrates me. But I shouldn't let my own frustration kill a game, so sorry; I'll make a real post here tomorrow morning.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 19, 2007)

OOC: I actually didn't think of teleporting (idiotic moment for me) but was thinking you guys were going to walk.  I'm an idiot.  I wasn't thinking 1000 miles, but more along the lines of running through the jungle.  Sorry.


----------



## Autumn (May 19, 2007)

Arast is, by now, used to dealing with the agents and servants of the Old Ones in whatever form they take. From Celestials to Fiends to unthinkable and undefinable entities from Beyond the veil of sanity... the beings are disparate, nothing uniting them beyond their common cause as enemies of the ONE. In the times when the Old Ones were not yet Old, when they were the dominant powers, their servants were fractious. Thor's Eladrins and Ernu's Guardinals had no enemies more dire and hated than Mannegish's Tanar'ri and Vecna's Yugoloths. 

 Now, though they remain enemies in many senses, circumstances have brought about a kind of tense misalliance. Like the Old Ones themselves, their own feuds and rivalries have been somewhat overridden by their imposed situation as exemplars of a paradigm that is now suppressed and written out of the ONE's 'reality'. 

 So as a factotum of the Old Ones, one of the few remaining in this land who acknowledge them, Arast is used to accepting all shades and forms in which the disunited pantheon manifests itself. In recent years many Rilmani - those enigmatic representatives of the multiverse's balance - have added their support to the Old Ones, feeling that the ONE's hegemony has gone too far. In truth Arast himself is closest to those; his own viewpoint is not one of devotion to the Old Ones specifically, so much as a passionate hatred for the ONE with its urge to superimpose its own blinkered view on all others. His real devotion is not specifically to the Old Ones, but rather to everything that lies beyond the myopic vision of the ONE. 

 As such, he's rather happy to find himself in contact with a Rilmani, one of the great Aurumachs. They are much less unsettling, and much easier to deal with, than most of the Old Ones' other agents and allies. 

 The answers he receives are also on the whole a relief. By the time he stands up, he seems a great deal more composed and contented. One hand briefly runs through his tousled hair, and he looks across to where Latham is calling. 

"You'll be happy to hear that we have no traitors amidst our immediate company," he says serenely. "You might be less happy to hear that the one's agents are within five miles, and presumably looking for us. But then again I do at least have the good news that as of yet they don't know our location. Even so... I'm not sure I'm comfortable with sleeping here."


OOC: I hope you'll forgive me plastering in so much background material here. I kinda need it to rationalise Arast for myself. WarlockLord if you object to any of the detail then tell me and I'll correct it. Note by the way that Arast's refusal to give proper emphasis to the word 'ONE' is deliberate mockery, not a typo on my part.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 19, 2007)

OOC: No problem.  Personally, when I'm a player, I make up a lot of fluff for my PCs too, so I'm fine.  Oh, and I'm putting up more teleport locations on the OOC thread.


----------



## ethandrew (May 19, 2007)

"Damn! Most of my energies are tapped out at this point! Plus whatever I did to that Allip left me one very nasty headache. I was much looking forward to a good night's rest. But as the situation dictates, we should move on, or find more secure and defensible shelter. It is a relief of sorts that the traitor is not in our company, however, that means they are still out there and we have no clue as to whom.

"Unfortunately, I do not possess the ability to transport us through the fabric of space to any location, not yet, not til I rest. If anyone knows of any other locale that would better serve us at this point in time, let us know, as I'm not entirely comfortable our current options.

"Perhaps we could put our new cleric friend to good use in some manner. But I have a request: once his usefulness has diminished with us, can I have him?"


----------



## Mista Collins (May 19, 2007)

"I've scouted the area, and here is as good as any to get the rest you need." Hunter says from his perch up in a nearby tree where he plans to keep watch for the entire night. "But be quick about it, because if what Arast says is true, we will have to leave quickly in the morning."


----------



## fenixdown (May 20, 2007)

Van nods.  "Agreed.  As dangerous as it might be to stay here, it would be even more dangerous not to fight at our full strength."


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we could put our new cleric friend to good use in some manner. But I have a request: once his usefulness has diminished with us, can I have him?"




[sblock=Latham]
Latham feels a telepathic knock knock that's he's felt before.  Assuming he doesn't resist...

Latham, pray tell what is it you wish to do _TO_ our captive?

OOC: This is Mindlink.  It's essentially a two-way link that will last for 100 minutes.  You can also reply telepathically if you want.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 20, 2007)

Insight[COLOR=MediumTurquoise said:
			
		

> Latham, pray tell what is it you wish to do _TO_ our captive?[/COLOR]




Latham looks over at Caul and smiles, welcoming the link to the powerful man. With a mischievous grin he responds back _Dehg wanted a puppy, I will make him a puppy._ He shrugs and looks around nonchalantly. _That is if it is okay with you. He is your captive now, yours to do as you please._


----------



## Autumn (May 20, 2007)

Arast just gives a shrug, acquiescing. "Right," he says, "we sleep here then. I might suggest that we avoid making any light, and remain as quiet as possible. By the way, you complained of an allip-induced headache, Latham... you attempted some sort of compulsion on the thing, yes?" He gives a small sigh of exasperation. "With any luck it should go away with a night's rest. If not then talk to me in the morning and I'll deal with it." 

 [sblock=OOC]Before bed Arast will cast a Sending to Shazool:

_Betrayal. The camp has fallen. Seven others with me. A few other survivors also escaped. Position unknown. Tomorrow we will Teleport out. Advice? Instructions? Arast_

 Shazool gets a free 25 word reply.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Latham looks over at Caul and smiles, welcoming the link to the powerful man. With a mischievous grin he responds back _Dehg wanted a puppy, I will make him a puppy._ He shrugs and looks around nonchalantly. _That is if it is okay with you. He is your captive now, yours to do as you please._




[sblock=Latham]Very well.  When our friend's usefuless is at it's end, which may be soon, we will discuss this matter further.[/sblock]

OOC: Caul is gonna hit the Cleric with another Dominate augmented to last days instead of hours.  That should keep him sedate until we don't need him anymore.


----------



## ethandrew (May 21, 2007)

Latham nods understandingly toward Caul and turns to address Arast. "I acted before I truly thought it out, figuring having that Allip on our side would be a nice asset in the right position. But I thank you for your considerations. Dehg will remain in silence unless necessary for the evening. I trust with him and the Hunter, the rest of us can get a good night's rest if possible. If anyone had any doubts about whether being in the resistance was what they wanted to do in their lives, you cannot go back now. So good night then, hopefully tomorrow will be better than today." Latham turns and retreats into his tent with Dehg sitting right outside the entrance, silent and motionless like a statue. Within moments Latham can be heard breathing softly.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=Arast]Shazool says:

_Ouch.  Can't leave, as disappearance attracts attention. Advanced James  21,000 for your group. Equip, then contact me. Therinsdale preparing to revolt.  Could use help.   _

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2007)

"I'll take first watch.  I didn't tire myself out too badly during the Fight & Flight, and I can't sleep at the moment, so I'm gonna scout around a little, keep an eye out."  Janelle stretches and looks around at the others.  "I won't go far, so if I'm not back in an hour, Get moving, because it means they're close!"


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2007)

"Be careful," Ilshana calls. "There's supposed to be churchers within five miles. If they're mounted they could close that pretty fast. Here..."

She casts a spell quickly...and the two sister's minds overlap at the edges, allowing them to communicate at any distance.

_Just so you can let us know if there's trouble,_ Ilsh concludes with a smile.

(Telepathic Bond cast!)


----------



## Autumn (May 25, 2007)

Arast gives an indifferent nod to the stated plans. 

"Shazool sends word that we have some credit at James' store to resupply. That might be a good destination for the morning's travel. After that, he requests our help in Therinsdale." He shrugs, making it clear that he's just relaying information rather than trying to give any directions. A leadership role is the last thing he wants, and he's inclined to treat all authority - including that of ranking Resistance members - with a certain amount of disregard. 

 With that he retires for the night, not volunteering to take a watch. He takes his rest seriously, and if they want his magical aid then so will his companions. Leave sentry duty to those better suited.


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2007)

Watching the comings and goings of the various little people, Dehg is content sitting in front of Latham's tent with his legs splayed out. He busies himself by taking out his massive greathammer, something Dehg is very proud over as he feels like he made it himself. The haft is near as tall as he is, but not near as handsome, and the head looks like a giant boulder. While remaining quiet, his head bobs rhythmically to an unheard song as he methodically removes tiny monk bits off the smoothed rock face.

But nighttime is his serious time, no joking around time, no puppy playing time. Latham needs his sleep and Dehg needs to guard. Not a peep! This is the time when he gets to prove his worth to Latham, and Dehg takes it very seriously.


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2007)

Once Latham is asleep, Nathira quietly approaches Dehg.  "Tell me, Dehg," she says.  "You must have an interesting perspective on all of this.  What do you make of it all?"  Nathira watches the sleeping Latham while Dehg attempts to make conversation.

Meanwhile, Caul Vanchar speaks with Arast.  "So Shazool sends his regards..." Caul begins.  "I suppose it's promising that our friend yet lives.  My first thought upon learning that we had been compromised from within was that perhaps our external contacts had also been compromised.  I wonder though..."

Caul trails off and paces.  "We still don't know _who_ it is within our organization that let slip our location to the Church.  Is it possible that our friend Shazool is the spy?  I'd hate to think we are teleporting into a trap."

"I don't mean to frighten you, Arast," Caul says.  "Merely pointing out the possibility."


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Once Latham is asleep, Nathira quietly approaches Dehg.  "Tell me, Dehg," she says.  "You must have an interesting perspective on all of this.  What do you make of it all?"  Nathira watches the sleeping Latham while Dehg attempts to make conversation.




Dehg looks suspisciously at Nathira, almost like she is trying to trick him into misbehaving. But finally his brow laxes, "What you mean?"


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Dehg looks suspisciously at Nathira, almost like she is trying to trick him into misbehaving. But finally his brow laxes, "What you mean?"




Nathira gently touches the giant's arm in an attempt to calm him.  "Nothing mischievous, trust me.  You are not from this society.  I'm interested in your thoughts on this conflict, and what we should perhaps do about it."

"I know you are rarely asked for your opinion, Dehg, as if you must not have one," Nathira continues.  "Perhaps you need but to be asked."


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2007)

Dehg leans in a little closer and starts to speak in a hissing whisper, which ends up being more audible than if he had just talked without it. He continues to pick at his greathammer, staring right at the paladin and running his thick fingers over the same spot again and again. "Dehg lost family. Latham only family Dehg has now. Latham let Dehg attack and kill men who kill Dehg family. Dehg want to go and hurt men, but Dehg know Latham and you had to run, had to run to fight again. Dehg know Dehg not so smart, Dehg handsome. Dehg not make plan, Latham make plan for Dehg, help Dehg get revenge. And puppy. Latham said he get puppy for Dehg."

He leans in and exagerrates his hiss a little bit more, "What you think we do?"


----------



## Autumn (May 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Once Latham is asleep, Nathira quietly approaches Dehg.  "Tell me, Dehg," she says.  "You must have an interesting perspective on all of this.  What do you make of it all?"  Nathira watches the sleeping Latham while Dehg attempts to make conversation.
> 
> Meanwhile, Caul Vanchar speaks with Arast.  "So Shazool sends his regards..." Caul begins.  "I suppose it's promising that our friend yet lives.  My first thought upon learning that we had been compromised from within was that perhaps our external contacts had also been compromised.  I wonder though..."
> 
> ...





 Arast gives a wide grin - a rare enough sight - at Caul's assurance that he doesn't mean to be frightening. He says nothing in direct response to the comment, but he's obviously amused by it. 

"Of course," he says with a small shrug, after a moment has passed. "I would never suggest that we trust anybody unquestioningly. Least of all an Illithid... if you'll pardon my narrow-mindedness." Once again he breaks into a grin, this time ironic and self-knowing. It seems that this is about as close as Arast comes to being in a jocular mood, and that was about as close as he comes to making a joke. Anybody who has ever actually had a conversation with Arast (admittedly that's not so many) would quickly have realized that narrow-mindedness is not one of his vices. On the contrary, his mind is broad enough to be quite unfathomable and utterly disturbing in its more obscure corners. 

"I'll prepare for our departure with further divinations and I assure you that everything will be done with the utmost caution. You can rest easy."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 25, 2007)

Quietly sitting up in the tree with _Coldbreath_ in his lap, Hunter uses his trained ears to listen intently to all the conversation being had in the camp. Not saying a word, he maintains his hearing and sight to the wilderness where possible danger might lurk.

Still chewing on the small branch he carved for himself, he keeps his focus on the task at hand.  _When we make it though the night and find assistance tomorrow, that is when the hunt shall continue. If I am to bring an end to this madness, this group might be the best bet._


----------



## WarlockLord (May 26, 2007)

As the party beds down for the night (I'm going to accelerate a little here, so if you want to get any actions in before bedtime, I'll revise), nothing happens.  The little camp remains undisturbed.  You wake up in the morning the next day, fully refreshed and rarin' to go.


----------



## ethandrew (May 26, 2007)

About an hour before dawn, Dehg slowly stands up. He reaches high, grabbing at the sky as he stretches out. Then with a sigh he releases his over-extended arms and starts to plod over to the area the Hunter is. Without talking to any tree in particular, not really knowing where the man is hiding, Dehg speaks out to the general area, "Tree-man, Dehg going to bed now. Have fun watching morning." With that announcement he proceeds to head back to the tent and lays out on the ground next to it, holding his hammer in his arms like a giant pillow. Surprisingly he does not snore and one could only tell he was alive by the minute expansion of his chest.

* * *

Shortly after the sun blesses the sky, Latham instinctively wakes up without a start. He rises instantly and rummages through his bag, pulling out a large, leatherbound book. It is very plain looking, lacking any extravagant adornments. The cover is simple soft, black leather, using a strip of the same material to tie it together. He unfurls the tie and opens up the book to the middle section, turning exactly to the page he wanted to be that. Criss-crossing his legs, he places the opened book on his lap and begins his morning study.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not going to re-write all his day's spells unless you want me to, what I will do is use my hour to prepare two Teleports at the least. Sometime soon I want to get a standard spell list, one he will use for every day, and then I'll change it when needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2007)

Janelle swiftly and quietly travels around the area, keepin an eye out on everything within a mile of the camp... And just generally enjoying the quiet bliss of flying around the forest at night.  When she finally does tire, hours later, she comes in to the camp reporting all well to anyone who may be awake before settling down to bed.  Being very at home in the outdoors, the fey-descended woman doesn't set up a tent, but curls up in some soft grass at the base of a tree, setting her armour and shield nearby on a rock.

Just a few hours later, She stands and stretches, noting that it's nearly dawn.  As the dawn breaks, she readies herself for the day, 'communing' with her natural past.
[sblock=OOC]
40'Flight, Invisible, Dimension Door every once in a while, causing movements to be very eratic.  Janelle doesn't need to eat or drink (Though she does on a semi-regular basis, as she enjoys it), and only requires 2 hours of sleep a night (Ring of Sustenance).  Unlike other arcanely powered beings, though, she doesn't need 8 hours of rest to replenish her abilities, as she has a seemingly endless stream of power readily available  After about 4 hours of scouting, she returns to camp and sleeps.  
Just for the record, Janelle re-invokes See the Unseen and Beguiling Influence every day at at sunset and sunrise.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 27, 2007)

Arast also rises early and settles down to study, quickly absorbing himself in the task and allowing it to block out the unpleasant sensations of the earliness of the hour and the proximity of danger. His concentration is absolute, the only motion that of one hand which - apparently unconsciously - taps out an incessant rhythm on the cover of the book.

 Once Latham is up, Arast look up briefly from his study with a flash of his yellow eyes in the dawn light and calls over in a hushed tone, "Latham! How is your headache this morning?" 

 His lack of preliminaries is matched by a lack of subsequent chitchat. Whatever the response is, he gives a curt nod and then immediately drops his eyes back to the book and resumes his study. 


[sblock=New Prepared Spells]
Level 0: (4/day, DC 16)
Detect Magic
Light
Read Magic
<empty slot>

Level 1: (7/day, DC 17)
Comprehend Languages
Detect Law
Entangle
Hide from Undead
Protection from Law
Resurgence
<empty slot>

Level 2: (6/day, DC 18)
Augury
Barkskin
Cloudburst
Hold Person
Silence
<empty slot>

Level 3: (5/day, DC 19)
Animate Dead
Dispel Magic
Stone Shape
Wrack
<empty slot>

Level 4: (5/day, DC 20)
Cure Critical Wounds
Divination
Restoration
Sending
Scrying

Level 5: (4/day, DC 21)
Baleful Polymorph
Summon Monster V
<empty slot>
<empty slot>[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Assuming that Latham makes it known to Arast that he's still suffering from some ill-effects then Arast will prepare and cast the Restoration spell. If not then that slot will remain empty.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 27, 2007)

After his hour of studying, Latham snaps his book shut and ties the cord around it, securing it back into his bag. He then stands up and stretches, grinning widely with the infused power residing inside his person. Walking over to where Dehg is peacefully sleeping, he kneels down next to him and rouses him with a few small words. Once the giant is awake and alert, Latham proceeds to move over to Arast as the man studies his prayerbook. Kneeling next to the man, he waits for an open opportunity to speak.

"My headache is lessened since yesterday, but something persists inside of me. It is nothing major, I do not believe, but I suppose there is a possibility for concern," he looks around at the rest of the assembling party, getting their gear and breakfast in tow. He leans in a little more closely to Arast, "Do you have the ability to transport people across great distances? To be honest, I have never done it, but I have it in my book. I find that I have the power to do it three times today if I focus solely on that. But here's our problem, when going over the logistics earlier, if I go to the capital with Dehg and one other, I can come back here and bring three people to the capital again. However that leaves four people left, including Caul's new pet. Like you said, we could buy scrolls, but I will be honest with you, Arast...

"I respect you and your power. I know not how you do it or whom you draw the abilities from, whether it be yourself or some unknown force still yet with great power, but suffice it to say, you have greater capabilities than myself. I find my area of focus to be much more limited than your own. So I offer something to you: if you have not that spell, I will lend you my book so that you can copy it into your own. I think that is how it works for you, is it not? That way we do not need to buy a scroll of a spell I already possess, and you can follow me to the capital with the other three of us in tow.

"I offer this in exchange of you clearing up this headache of mine. If that seems fair?"

[sblock=OOC]Latham can prepare one 5th level Enchantment spell and three 5th level spells from any other school other than his prohibited. So, 5th level, Dominate Monther, Teleport x3.

I believe an Allip's wisdom drain is permanent until restored. If it's only 24 hours, Latham doesn't know that, and so he'd still take the restoration.

If Arast can teleport, then we can do it in two trips. Latham and Arast taking six people, Latham coming back and taking Dehg and the last. Otherwise, we'd have to buy three scrolls for Latham to be able to go back to the jungle, get three of the last four, then come back again and get the remaining. Plus he just wants to be nice   [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

Ilshana sleeps under the same tree as her sister, though elects to wrap herself in the cloth burrito of her bedroll. Even in the morning, it's from within that warm roll that she lazily regards the others as they go through their morning preparations.

"It seems like an awful lot of work, getting this teleport thing going," she observes. "Why can't we just walk there? Sometimes it's better to focus on the journey...instead of the destination."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 27, 2007)

Climbing out of the tree, Hunter then decides to lean against it. "I agree. My feet have never failed me. But with an army after us, faster transportation might be better."


----------



## Autumn (May 28, 2007)

Arast shakes his head at Latham, though he does give a slight smile of gratitude. "I fear that, just as you say, you do not quite understand the nature of my powers. Suffice to say that, like yours, they are ultimately the manifestations of my own will rather than that of any other entity. But unlike yours, they are divine rather than arcane in nature. The methodological differences are simply too great for your spell book to be of any use to me - much as I do appreciate your generosity. But if you would be so kind as to include me in the first group you transport then I hope that James will be able to supply me with some research materials that should enable me to accomplish the same thing." 

 He stands up, closing his prayer book and holding it in one hand. "Now... permit me to alleviate that headache of yours." His free hand makes a brief gesture like a benediction and for a moment he seems very nearly like a priest as he speaks a few puissant syllables and then reaches out to touch Latham's forehead with two fingers. Very nearly like a priest, but for the gleam in the resin of his eyes that speaks more of heady exultation in the power he channels than it does of charity or benevolence. 



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It seems like an awful lot of work, getting this teleport thing going," she observes. "Why can't we just walk there? Sometimes it's better to focus on the journey...instead of the destination."




"Indeed," Arast says dryly, "sometimes it is. But might I venture to suggest that such philosophical sentiments might be better reserved for a time when we are not in imminent danger of being run down and massacred by an army of crazed zealots?" He rolls his eyes. 

"Besides which, Shazool has requested our help. I suspect that he meant now, rather than in a month's time when we have had time to take a leisurely stroll. Now if you will permit me, I will pave our way with some divinations and, assuming all appears safe, we can be on our way."


----------



## ethandrew (May 28, 2007)

Latham smiles at the man solemnly after he is finished. It seems as if naught has changed, but there are subtle differences exhibiting themselves in his mind, a more patient, clearer outlook on the matters at hand. Putting his hand on Arast's shoulder, Latham states softly, "I will some day come to understand your power. Thank you for fixing my foolishness," he turns to address the rest of the group. "Once Arast makes sure everything is ready for us, I will be taking him and the two sisters to the Capital, and then he and I shall return for the remainder. Trust us, we will not leave anyone behind."


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2007)

*"Of course we trust you, dearest Latham... In fact, the only thing I don't trust you with is the key to my bedroom."*  Janelle gives Arast a wink with the friendly joke.  *"I'm all for the teleportation.  As much as I love these forests, we've work to do, a Theocracy to overthrow, a Some-what friendly Illithid to help, and a traitor to track down."*


----------



## Autumn (May 29, 2007)

"Are we agreed then?" Arast asks, looking about at his companions with an inquiring eye. "I would hate to waste magical resources in preparing for a trip unless we're unanimously in favor of it, and I'm sure Latham feels the same about the transportation itself."


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2007)

"Oh, okay!" Ilshana relents, rolling up her bedroll and stowing it in her haversack.

"It's not that big a deal. I was just pulling your legs... I'm fine with it."


----------



## ethandrew (May 29, 2007)

Latham nods to Arast's presumptions and takes a deep breath, shaking his limbs. _Okay, here goes. I hope no one realizes that I have never done this before,_ he thinks to himself, quite nervously.

"Van, Ilshana, Janelle, would you all please link hands with me and each other?" he asks in less a question and more a command. When the three have assembled around him, forming a small circle, Latham closes his eyes and empties his mind.

Blackness permeates his senses; an empty void in a busy mind. Flashes of color sprout in his poriferal, dizzily and hazy. They blow past him, stretches of miles passing before his eyes in an instant, everything blurred, cohesive. Suddenly the landscape stops and in his mind, Latham sees through his own closed eyes, the three assembled before him, aware of the other 5 watching intently.

A small space the size of a pinhole starts to dissolve in front of him. Slowly that spot gets larger as it pushes through land, around trees, over mountains, steadily growing to encompass all his main vision. Towns pass in a flash, there and gone before even recognizable. And then, as the spool of space hurtles past Latham's vision stops and rests on the interior of James' shop.

With a sharp intake of breath, Latham notes that within his mind, all of his poriferal sight as well as all of his senses belay the fact he is still in the jungle, surrounded by his companions. Yet not one step before him the world opens up as if he were standing in the shop.

Uncertain, he takes that one small step and whispers that one certain word.

The world goes black once again, his mind empty from the visions of the world. Opening his eyes, he is greeting by the sights and sounds of James' shop, accompanied by Van, Ilshana, and Janelle, everyone's knuckled tightly clenched white.

Releasing a small laugh, Latham breathes out an inaudible, "Wow."


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2007)

Before the group teleports away...

"Latham, before you go," Caul says, reaching out with his mind, as he had done the night before...

[sblock=OOC Latham]Before you teleport away, Caul initiates another Mind Link as earlier.  It will last for 100 minutes.  We can communicate telepathically over any distance.[/sblock]

and then they are gone...

"I like not the thought of being left waiting here..." Caul Vanchar states most emphatically, "As if some afterthought."

The former noble strides the makeshift camp.  "And what if our allies get themselves into trouble?  We have no way to aid them, not in any meaningful way."

Caul approaches his usually-silent cousin, Nathira.  "No," Caul continues.  "I like this not one bit."

Nathira takes her cousin's shoulder, looking to those who remain.  "You'll have to forgive Caul," she explains.  "He's not used to being left behind."

The warrior-monk approaches the rest of the group.  "I, however, have faith that our allies will find what they seek."


----------



## Autumn (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Before Arast agrees to link hands and go ahead with the teleportation, he will make a Sending to James:

_There's been trouble. Shazool says we can restock with you, can you confirm? All safe? Will Scry to be certain, if you agree. Arast_

 If James' reply is positive then Arast will Scry on him; hopefully since he's been forewarned he'll waive his saving throw. Arast will then look about thoroughly and check everything appears normal at the other end. 

 Finally, if all seems fine up to that point, Arast will cast Augury to determine if Teleporting to James will bring Weal or Woe.

 And yes, Arast is a very cautious person. [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 29, 2007)

Once he has arrived, Latham will connect with Caul _I will return in a moment, I just need to verify everything is okay on this end before I come back for the rest of you. Hold tight._

[sblock=OOC]Caution? Or paranoia?    I made an oversight that I'd like to amend. If I take Arast in the first batch, then the two of us return, we can each take 3 people, which there are 6 left. However (this is the kicker) Dehg counts for two, so essentially there are 7 left. If Latham takes three people not including Arast, then returns with a scroll for Arast, he then can take 3 more people along with him while Latham takes Dehg and one other.

So, Latham takes Ilshana, Janelle, and Van (for instance). Comes back and gives the Scroll to Arast, who takes Caul, Nathira, and the Cleric. Latham will then take the hunter and Dehg. Ta-da! Otherwise, we'd have to buy 4 scrolls instead of the one.

Latham, being impatient, probably wouldn't wait around for all the precautionary measures, taking the sisters and our evil half-fiend friend, much to the surprise of James. But then he'd return with a nice shiny scroll all for Arast as a peace offering [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=the teleported]
You arrive in the basement.  It is well lit, and looks like a libray: rows and rows of scrolls and books.  James is coming down the stairs.  He has assumed the guise of a bald old caucausian man with a beard.  He sees Van, prepares to cast a spell, realizes who Van is and who his friends are, and stops.

"Oh, blast! Oh, drat! They're coming and I forgot to bring refreshments!" he mutters.  Then, he says, "What's the uber-super-secret password?"

There is no "uber super secret" password.  It is simply another joke from an annoying gnome.  The gnome says, without his annoying jest, "Welcome.  Shazool told me you would come.  Follow me.  I have refreshments, and then we can talk business."

[/sblock]

[sblock=Arast]
All is well.  I will permit a bit of scrying.  Please bring the rest of your delightful little company.  I have refreshments.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 30, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "I like not the thought of being left waiting here..." Caul Vanchar states most emphatically, "As if some afterthought."




With a smile at the upset man, Hunter strolls the perimeter of the camp, keeping an eye and ear out for any danger.


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

Latham will include a mental sending to Caul to relay everything that is said to James, "Actually, if you will permit us two things before we get started: We need to use some of the advance to get a scroll for Arast. As you know he uses non-arcane magic, I believe Divine. So, a scroll of Divine Teleport would suffice I believe. Secondly, please allow me to go retrieve the rest of my companions. It should only take a minute. These three I presume you know, if not, then I leave the introductions to you all. So, the scroll? Then I will be on my way."


----------



## fenixdown (May 30, 2007)

Van addresses the gnome with a nod. "I apologize for my appearance, but I assure you I share your cause.  I assume Master Shazool has informed you of the situation?"


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

*"Hiya Jimmy!"*  Janelle grins, following him *"Got any orange juice?"* she asks, her and her sister being old friends of the gnome.

[sblock=OOC EDIT]
BTW, if it ever comes up in the future, Janelle IS a warlock, and with a +21 UMD check and Deceive Item.. well, I think you get the picture.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 30, 2007)

James sighs.  " 'Jimmy.'  Yes, I have orange juice.  I apologize Van, it is not often I get half-fiends.  I will get that scroll.  Feel free to retreive your friends."

He disappears for a moment.  He reappears with an ornately bound scroll, with symbols of the ONE all over it. "I apologize, but this is the only divine teleport scroll around.  I do, however, have some other bizarre divine spells lying around."  He hands the scroll to Latham, and a nice cold glass of orange juice to Janelle.


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

Latham takes the scroll gratiously and holds it tightly in his hand. "I thank you for your hospitality. I am sure Arast will adore this scroll of the ONE. To warn you, I will be bringing Dehg back here, but he likes you, so he will behave. We also have a cleric of the ONE in our number, but he is dominated, so it is rather quite cute. I shall return momentarily."

He gives a brief nod to the other three before closing his eyes. With a foreign word he is gone in an instant.

Appearing back in their little campsite, Latham appears to step into form, coalescing out of nothing. He smiles widely, "That is just too fun! Arast, you will enjoy this I hope. I have this scroll from James, do not be too offended. Dehg and the hunter should go with me. Arast, you can transport Caul, Nathira, and the heretic, I imagine? Then at James' we shall meet again."

With that he closes his eyes once more and repeats that one small word and his whole world is replaced with another.


----------



## Autumn (May 30, 2007)

Arast pays little heed to Latham's premature departure. If he wants to rush off with no precautions then that's his own business, and Arast isn't about to step in. Indeed as far as precautions go this is the best of all - if Latham returns then presumably it was safe. 

 Latham does indeed return, and Arast greets him with a nod. He accepts the scroll gratefully, seeming completely unfazed by its obvious origin with a priest of the ONE, and begins to scan it. "A great shame that we're in a hurry," he says ruefully. "I would love to copy this for future use, but there's simply no time." He sighs. 



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> "Arast, you can transport Caul, Nathira, and the heretic, I imagine? Then at James' we shall meet again."




"Certainly," Arast agrees, "though 'heretic' is a word for zealots and bigots and I would advise against its use. Our new friend here is not a heretic, merely an idiot."

 With that he beckons his allocated travelling companions over and begins to read from the scroll. 

 Within moments reality has shifted and they are in James' basement. Arast, in contrast to Latham's excitement, is as calm as if he'd performed that feat every day as a matter of routine for years. 

 He gives a nod of quiet satisfaction and then looks up to address James. "We are grateful for your kind hospitality, as ever, my friend." He gives a small bow.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 30, 2007)

James recieves Arast and his company.   "I am glad you could come."


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

Latham sighs and rubs his hands together, seemingly relieved to have this former ordeal dealt with. While he does not relish being the center of everything, he understands when his arcane power is needed. Finally in a safe place, he finally assesses the company he is with.

It seems that traveling with him are a member of each line of magic: arcane, divine, invocational, and then Caul. Latham is still bewildered by the man's potency, how he derives his abilities. Ilshana's magical manipulations fill in beautifully where the others lack. The hunter's arrows are as potent as any weapon, able to strike at insane distances. And three potent fighters round out the group. Van is a mystery, enough so to elicit suspicion, but powerful and loyal. Nathira wields great power in her weaponry, in her stalwart precision. And then Dehg, sweet Dehg is just pure anthropomorphised brutality, quite beautiful to watch. These are very powerful people he travels with, their only lack is in healing, but that is nothing a few wands could not mend.

Latham walks behind Janelle and whispers to her, "You should be able to cast from my scrolls, should you not? That could be very beneficial."

He stands back from her after her response and addresses the rest, "What say we refresh ourselves with a quick breakfast and see what our new cleric idiot has to say?" he finishes with a wink toward Arast. _This ought to be a fun day, would you agree?_ he sends over to Caul with a sinister smile.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

Janelle grins as she takes the orange juice, and is on her second when the rest arrive.  Oh does she love oranges.  
She looks around her, some of the faces are recent additions, some old friends, but she gets a good feeling out of all of them... Even the fiend, which had startled her at first, though by now she has grown fond of him.  When he whispers to her, she takes another sip of her orange juice and replies quietly *"I'm a woman of magic pure.  I have yet to met a magic I  couldn't understand, whether Arcane OR Divine."*  With that she seems to have a thought *"James, do you have any other divine items?  I have a feeling we're going into danger, and some healing could be very beneficial.  Wands or scrolls, perhaps?  Or maybe we should get on with what we're doing next?"* the fey warlock looks around at the others, curious as to their thoughts.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 31, 2007)

James answers,  "I have a virgin wand of light healing, if that would be usefull, and a quite powerful scroll that cures many afflictions.  I get many healing items from the clerics of this town.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 2, 2007)

OOC: And, behold! The DM, unwilling to let this game die, hath bumped it up!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

*"Oh yes, those would be QUITE useful, if you please."*  Janelle smiles sweetly, and once they've had breakfast, questions her companiosn *"Perhaps we should get down to business while questioning the Priest..  What else do we need to stock up on before our visit with Squiddie? A few scrolls or wands could come in useful, but does anyone have other things they'd like to get?"*  She looks at her companions, though inside she's doing a 'teenage-girl SHOPPING!' dance.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 2, 2007)

Latham stretches his legs out luxuriously and hooks one foot over the other, relaxing a bit in their current safety. "How do we want to split the credit? Buy what we need as a group and then split it evenly after? Or just see what the most pressing need is and buy it then? Personally, I could always use some scrolls, but no urgency. Now Janelle, you can cast from scrolls, correct? Are there any spells of mine that you would like to have for a rainy day?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 2, 2007)

James hands over the items.

[sblock=OOC] The items are a wand of cure light wounds (50 charges) and a scroll of heal.  I would have descibed the items in character, but it would seem somewhat out of character.  Also, you can return the items for full credit if you decide you don't need them.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

Janelle thinks for a moment "Not that I can think of, though If we picked up some more teleportation scrolls, We could all do it in one trip."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 2, 2007)

Eying all the scrolls and books, Hunter doesn't seem to see anything that perks his interest at this moment. "I don't know about you folks, but I have a credit of one thousand in gold due to just myself. Since I plan on possibly adding my own gold to my credit if I can find what I'm looking for," Hunter says as he eyes the shelves before continuing. "then it'd be best to spend them seperately. Any chance you have some arms available. I'm looking for a possible augment crystal."

[sblock=DM]Do you have the Magic Item Compendium? If not, any chance I could tell you about something in there and purchase it. If you do have it, are you allowing the augment crystals for weapons out of there? [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 3, 2007)

[sblock=Mista Collins]

I don't have it, however, if you describe the item, you can get it pending my approval.  Describe it.  [/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 3, 2007)

"Given that some of us can't use magic from scrolls, I'm inclined to agree," Van says, shifting impatiently, "but that depends largely on our next course of action.  If we plan to loot the temple of the ONE, we could likely get by with what we have now as long as we make sure to avoid meeting the main army, and return with more valuables to trade.  If we plan to fight more directly, rather than depending on our gear, we may want to spend a bit more time gathering information first."

[sblock=OOC]WarlockLord: Presumably we PCs aren't the only ones who call spells by their names.  I mean, else Melf would be running around shooting things with his Bolt of Green Glowy Stuff that Burns.  Similarly for "charges".

Totally unrelatedly: ooh, ooh! can I buy a burnt-out ioun stone?  They're burnt-out and gray and worthless and go floaty around my head![/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 3, 2007)

[sblock=fenixdown]
Sure, have one for free.  James has boxes and boxes of the useless things.
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jun 3, 2007)

Arast quietly browses James' selection of scrolls, looking for anything to tempt him. 

"It was fortunate you had that Teleport scroll to hand," he murmurs to James. "But how irritating that I had to use it without any chance to study it and make notes for future use. Is there any chance of you procuring another any time soon? I'm aware such a thing isn't easy to come by, but I certainly would be appreciative..."

 [sblock=OOC]Purchases pending until I'm at home with my books, since I'm staying with my folks tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 4, 2007)

James replies that he could get it in a week.  Maybe.  But are you really willing to wait that long?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 4, 2007)

"Of course I can't wait that long. But if perhaps you could hold it for the next time I drop by...?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 4, 2007)

"Of course I can.  Just stop by whenever to pick it up." says James.


----------



## Insight (Jun 4, 2007)

"Neither my cousin nor I have any need of magical scrolls," Caul Vanchar says after a period of silence.  He looks around the site, as if to browse.  "I can't say for certain that _none_ of these items hold any interest for me," he continues, "What I can say is that we must choose some course of action soon lest the priests find us once again."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

Ilshana rejoins the group after a prolonged period of browsing James' selection and supplies.

"Lets go to that temple. They hit us, we should hit back. Don't you think?"

Then she notices James standing there and beams at him winsomely "No juice for me?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 5, 2007)

"Sure, Ilshana," replies James.   "Plenty to go around." 

"By the way, Arast, I do have a scroll of confusion and disguise self from the trickery domain.  I got it in trade from a cleric who wanted a platinum holy symbol."  James rolls his eyes.   "Platinum! I had one, but...wow, what an extravagance! Platinum!"

"Latham, if you need it, I have a scroll of orb of force.  ANyone else need something, anything, just ask.  I have many items, of many different sorts.  I know all the wizards in this city.  That has to count for something."


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2007)

"Interesting..." Arast pores over the scrolls, obviously absorbed. "Far from my particular area of interest, but the collector in me finds it hard to pass them up."


OOC: Arast will buy both scrolls. Also he'll be looking to get a scroll of Assay Resistance (Cleric 4, from Complete Arcane) or Arc of Lightning (Druid 4, also from Complete Arcane). He won't be able to afford both so if there's a choice he'll take Assay Resistance.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 5, 2007)

"I am sorry but I only have arc of lightning."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

Janelle takes a gander at his WAND selection (MUAHAHA!!!).  *"oOOH, I LIKE that one.. and that one... Oh, that's pretty nice.."*  Janelle wanders, just looking, but is really on the lookout for Rods... Specifically, if he happens to have a Warlock's scepter, she'd go to great lengths to get it.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 5, 2007)

Latham browses through James' scroll selection and stops at the Orb of Force he mentioned, "I do suppose having a spell of this nature would prove useful in the course of time. While I have never been one for the approach of arcane energy battles, this could be a nice trick up my sleeve.

"But I agree that we should assault their temple. They have not had time to retreat there yet, so cut off their supplies, with an army that size it could prove detrimental to their cause."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 6, 2007)

"Agreed." Hunter says in reply to Latham's suggestion as he browses the shelves. "James, do you have any of those crystal I might be able to attach to my bow? I'm looking for one that would bestow upon me the life energy from those I strike. I recall talking to a man about something like it once, and I would find it very useful in our hunt against the tyrants."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 6, 2007)

After much searching, Latham, Hunter, and Janelle find what they are looking for, (without much help from a certain disorganized gnome) along with a long-forgotten scroll of assay resistance for Arast.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 7, 2007)

Digging into his belt pouch, Hunter hands over 50 platinum pieces to James to cover the rest of what he owes after his credit. 

"Thank you. You are a good man and your help does not go unforgotten." He says as he attaches the crystal to the side of his bow. "I'm ready to go."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 7, 2007)

"Any time, Hunter.  Thank you."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

Ilshana looks up from the glowy magic rocks she's ogling and sighs. "Do we have to? We just got here. What's the big rush?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc all]I actually don't have my books available at the moment.. does anybody know ofhand how much the Warlock's Scepter costs? (Complete Arcane).  Also, what is Janelle's "share" of our advance?[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Bad news: 28,000gp. I think the shares should be about 3,000 each, approximately.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

Janelle bites her lower lip as James informs her of the price on the scepter. *"Wow.. I'd heard the bigshots use these things, but... Oh poo, can you save one for me for later?  PLEEEEEEease?"*

After convincing(hopefullY) the Gnome, she looks to the rest. *"OK, well I guess we've got work to do then?  ER... Where were we going, again?"*  She blushes as she looks around, embarrased.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 7, 2007)

"The heart of their supplies." Hunter says matter-of-factly.


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 8, 2007)

Van looks up from rummaging around in boxes.  "You know, if this temple has enough supplies for an entire army, it might be worthwhile to invest in some extra storage capacity while we're here."

His face brightens as he finally finds something that interests him.  "Ah, James, are these old ioun stones?  I've been wanting to study one for a while now.  How much are you asking?"

[sblock=OOC]For free, you say?  And he's got boxes of them, you say?  Sign me up for several handfuls.
Anyone want to lend me 375gp for a Bag o' Holdin'?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 8, 2007)

[sblock=fenix]I got you covered. Go ahead and get a Bag of Holding.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jun 8, 2007)

"So we're just going to ignore Shazool's request for help then?" Arast asks distractedly, as he slides his newly purchased scrolls into their leathern case. The case is tucked into his pack and he looks up, yellow eyes scanning everyone briefly. "I'm all for raiding the Temple, but don't you think we should at least see what our tentacled friend wants before we set off on another excursion? I'm sure he'd like a proper report on the attack, too. And besides all that, as far as I can tell we've no way of reaching the Temple now. I'd suggest that we wait till tomorrow when we can once again impose upon Latham's reserves of good will and arcane power. Until then we can use the time to check in with Shazool."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

Ilshana scowls. "Shazool gives me the creeps," she complains. "I mean, if it wasn't for the Church stamping out EVERYTHING magical, he'd be eating our brains. And you know what else? He has to be eating SOMEONE'S brains. How do we know it isn't like...the brains of puppies or babies or something?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2007)

"OH but sis, he could also be eating the brains of, like, badguys and Priests of the one.  And besides, like Arast says, we can check in with him first.  Maybe he'll have some suggestions or aid he can offer?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 8, 2007)

Latham smiles, "Or perhaps he has spare puppies that he can lend to Dehg, loathe as he might be to part without their precious brains. As for Shazool and the temple, I believe our duty is to the Resistance and as he is our superior, it might seem prudent that we verify our plans with him before gallivanting off looting a temple. But as such, we should get as many teleporting scrolls as we can, for who knows how long my good will can last," he widens his smile as he looks through more scrolls.

[sblock=WarlockLord]How many arcane scrolls of Teleporting could Latham get from James?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

"Ohhh, all right..." lshana relents. "I'll even buy a scroll too."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 9, 2007)

[sblock=ethanandrew] James can find 2, however, if you're willing to make a search check... [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Oh he'll take 20 on that one, so plus Int mod makes it a 27! If we can't afford these scrolls, I'd much rather have these than the Orb of Force, unforunately.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 10, 2007)

OOC[sblock=ethandrew]  It takes an inordinate amount of time (the rest of the day), but you manage to find 5 more scrolls. [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 13, 2007)

[necromancer/]BUMP!!!! I COMMAND THIS THREAD TO RISE!!!![/necromancer]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2007)

When Latham starts searching, Ilshana helps for a bit...then gets bored and wanders off. Then falls asleep for a little while. Then gets something to eat...

Finally as he finishes up, she storms in and demands, "Are we GOING?!"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 14, 2007)

Latham looks over at Ilshana with obvious irritation etched onto his face, "While I appreciate your earlier help, I am not rummaging here for my own personal pleasure, merely for the benefit of us all. So if you would like to expedite the process and lend your nimble fingers, thank you. Otherwise, go back to napping, I have only one more stack left."

With that he turns his back and continues to thumb through the parchments. When he finds what he believes to be the last of the scrolls, he will go back to the obviously bored group and take a seat. "I have found what we needed. Now we can rest for the night and get on our way tomorrow? Are we going to Shazool's?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 15, 2007)

"It doesn't matter where we go, but we are accomplishing anything more, here."  Hunter says with an inpatient lookon his face. He would much rather be wandering somewhere than standing around in this shop. "Shazool's or the supplies?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2007)

"I think we have the supplies...let's go see Shazzy," Ilshana opines.


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 15, 2007)

Van counts out a small pile of platinum pieces, which he hands to James.  He picks up his newly acquired bag, hopefully soon to be full of valuable property liberated from the ONE, and ties it to his belt.  He picks up the pile of ioun stones he left on the floor earlier and stows all but one in the bag to start his collection, releasing the last to circle his head somewhat disorientingly.  Then on a second thought, he grabs that one and stows it as well.

"Found what you're looking for, Master Latham?  Then let's be off."


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2007)

Caul Vanchar wakes up from his semi-meditation.  "Are we _still_ at this miserable shop?"

He stands and looks around.  "Don't we have somewhere to be?"


----------



## Autumn (Jun 16, 2007)

Arast looks up from his book - the largest movement he's made in all the long hours since the search began and he found a corner to sit and a pile of books to keep him occupied. "Done?" he asks Latham lightly. "Excellent. Then yes, let us pay Shazool a visit."


 OOC: I think we're ready to jump onwards to Shazzy's place or else to whatever might befall us on the way there, WarlockLord.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 16, 2007)

Latham stands in front of the rest of the group, clutching at the scrolls. "I apologize for the delay, but it was necessary if we want to travel much like we did this morning. I cannot transport us all by myself, I need these to help," he states as he holds the parchments in front of him. "Unless we are walking to Shazool's, I need to rest for the night."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 17, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Caul Vanchar wakes up from his semi-meditation.  "Are we _still_ at this miserable shop?"




"Miserable??!!!" exclaims the outraged gnome.  "Your impatience, sir, is no reason to insult my livelihood."  He storms away in a huff.


OOC: I'm ready for you guys to leave whenever, I just am waiting for the first teleport to be cast.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 17, 2007)

OOC: Hmm. Where is Shazool's place? I'd been assuming it was here in the city but I just realized that hasn't actually been confirmed. Can we walk there?


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm afraid not, it's miles and miles away.  The city you are in is in the south, however, Therin, home of the mind flayer, is in the northern forests, 500 miles away.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2007)

OOC: I'm assuming Janelle can use one of the scrolls to take those Latham cannot take with two trips. So only one scroll should be used.

After James' unceremonious exit, Latham watches for an extra second and then shrugs, "I guess we have over-stayed our welcome. Whoever is ready and willing, I can take three of you now. Dehg will wait for my last trip." With that he waits for three people to step forth before completing the quick ritual to Shazool's.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

Ilshana skips forward, offering a hand.


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 18, 2007)

Van volunteers as well.

Since we're probably going to be doing a lot of teleporting, maybe we should just say "bamf, we're there, -1 scroll" instead of running through it every time.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 18, 2007)

Hunter will wait for the second group, sticking with Dehg.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmmm, poof we're there? -1 Scroll?


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 18, 2007)

You arrive in a dimly lit room.  The mind flayer is standing over a kneeling man in the white robes of a priest of the ONE.  The man looks terrified.  The aberration's tentacles make a sudden movement and extract the man's brain from his head.  The brainless man slumps down to the ground, and spurt of fluids exits his cranial cavity.

The mind flayer turns and notices you.

"WELCOME!" booms a voice in your head.  "I AM SORRY YOU HAD TO WITNESS THAT, BUT I NEED TO EAT TOO.  THE DEEDS OF THIS MAN WOULD TURN YOUR MINDS, SO I EXECUTED HIS DESERVED PUNISHMENT, KILLING TWO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE.  I AM GLAD YOU ARE HERE."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2007)

Latham stares in awe, "Bad timing, to say the least." He looks at the lifeless body of the priest, crumpled in a pitiful pose at Shazool's feet. He then looks at Caul's prisoner and smiles sinisterly.

He lets off a small laugh, "Thank you for welcoming us here Shazool. We come bearing ill news of the ambush and destruction of one of our bases, as well as seeking advice."


----------



## Autumn (Jun 19, 2007)

"No apologies required," Arast says smoothly, seeming entirely unaffected by the performance. He might just have well have watched somebody eat a sandwich for all that he shows any emotional response. "It was rude of us to simply drop in like that with no warning."

 That piece says he lapses into peaceful silence, content enough to let Latham do the talking since he seems disposed.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 19, 2007)

With a smile as the priest of the ONE's body drops to the ground, Hunter nods to Shazool in an approving matter as the others speak.


----------



## Insight (Jun 19, 2007)

Caul Vanchar smirks at the priest's death.  "I suppose it's the lesser of two evils," he says, "Shazool eats the Priest of the ONE or eats one of us.  Lucky for us Shazool had a priest handy for a snack."

Caul and Nathira skirt the edge of the room, staying well away from Shazool.


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 19, 2007)

Van glances at the priest's body, then at the party's own cleric and back to Shazool.  He opens his mouth to comment, but thinks better of it and says nothing.

option 2: "You gonna finish that?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 19, 2007)

"I WAS EXPECTING YOUR APPEARANCE.  NO APOLOGIES ARE NECESSARY."

"I KNEW ABOUT THE ATTACKS.  YES, ATTACKS PLURAL.  ALL BASES OF THE RESISTANCE HAVE BEEN UTTERLY DESTROYED.  HOWEVER, I DO HAVE A PLAN.  IF MY PLAN IS SUCCESSFUL, WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO BANISH THE one FOR 10,000 YEARS: ENOUGH TIME TO WIPE OUT WHAT IS LEFT OF HIS FOLLOWERS.  ARE YOU WITH ME?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2007)

"What's the plan?" Ilshana wants to know, clearly impressed. "How do you banish a god?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 19, 2007)

The thought of a plan for destroying the one thing in this world that Hunter would go to any lengths to get rid of intrigues him. He listens to what Shazool has to say while trying to keep all thoughts out of his mind, knowing the Illithid's tendency to read the minds of those near him. Hunter has learned in a prior encounter with Shazool the punishment if he discovers some of this wilder thoughts.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 20, 2007)

"I CANNOT REVEAL ALL OF THE PLAN IN HERE.  FOLLOW ME."  The caped aberration leads gestures towards an extradimensional pocket.  You follow him in.  

"I WILL PRESUME YOU KNOW THAT IN TIMES OF DIRE TROUBLE, THE PRIESTS OF THE one (descriptive adjective censored by DM) SUMMON AN ASPECT OF THEIR GOD TO AID THEM.  THIS IS COMMON KNOWLEDGE.  WHAT IS NOT SO WIDELY KNOWN IS THAT, WITH THE AID OF CERTAIN MAGICAL ITEMS, WHEN THIS ASPECT IS DEFEATED, THE DEITY IS BANISHED.  THE ITEMS I SPEAK OF ARE ARTIFACTS, AND THERE CURRENTLY IS NO SITUATION OF DIRE TROUBLE.  THIS IS WHERE YOU COME IN"

"THE PROVINCE WE ARE IN -WELL, THE PROVINCE OUTSIDE THAT DOOR - HAS A LARGE STANDING ARMY.  THE RULING CLASS HAS THE ABSLOUTE LOYALTY OF THE PEOPLE, AND, UNDER MY INFLUENCE, THEY HAVE GROWN MORE HOSTILE TO THE THEOCRACY.  THEY NEED A FINAL NUDGE WHICH I CANNOT GIVE THEM.  

"THE RULER OF THIS PROVINCE, HIGH LORD MARCUS, HAS BEEN HAVING TROUBLE WITH A SMALL CULT OF ALIENIST SUMMONERS.  HE HAS PROMISED LAND AND PEERAGE TO ANY WHO CAN RID THE LAND OF THESE 'VERMIN' (NO OFFENCE, ARAST).  IF YOU CAN INGRATIATE YOURSELVES, YOU CAN BEGIN AN OPEN REBELLION.  

"BY MY ESTIMATION, THEOCRACY FORCES ARE UNPREPARED FOR THIS EVENTUALITY -I HAVE CONSUMED MANY RESOURCES, PSIONIC AND MAGICAL, TO ENSURE THIS - AND WILL FALL QUICKLY.  THIS WILL FORCE A COMMUNION.  WE CAN DEFEAT THE FOUL ASPECT AND BRING ORDER TO THIS WORLD!!!! WHAT SAY YOU?"

Suddenly, you notice a clattering.  The cleric you captured and brought along has an expression of horror on his face.  With suddenly renewed willpower reserves, he runs for the door.  Before you can react, there is a puff of smoke  Mr. Cleric is stung by a winged, reddish, batlike creature and crumples.

"MEET MY FAMILIAR: CRAXTON!"

"Howdy," says the imp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2007)

"Nice reflexes," Ilshana compliments the imp, then looks back at Shazool skeptically.

"Alright, so we deal with this cult, gain the cooperation of the lord and use that to start a rebellion. The priests summon their god...and what? You have everything you need already? You just do your mojo and bam, he's banished? What kind of artifacts are these?"


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

"I am intrigued with this plan of yours, Shazool," Caul says.  "I have myself been attempting to sow seeds of dissent from within the aristocracy, to varying degrees of success.  If what you say is true, we have little to gain acting on our own, so I believe the wisest course of action to be to infiltrate this summoner organization and enact Shazool's plan."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 21, 2007)

"THESE SUMMONERS ARE NOT MANY, AND THEY DO NOT TRUST OUTSIDERS.  THERE ARE ONLY THREE OF THEM."

"AS FOR YOUR QUESTIONS, ILSHANA, IT ISN'T JUST 'DO YOUR THING.'  NO, THE ASPECT WILL HAVE TO BE DEFEATED IN COMBAT.  AS FOR THE ARTIFACTS, THEY ARE NOT IN MY POSSESSION.  THEY ARE

-A SWORD
-A CUP
-A KEY

I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THEY DO, BUT THEY ARE WHAT MY GOD CTHULHU (Ooc: Lovecraft Rip-off!!!) HAS SHOWN ME.  I BELIEVE YOU FOLLOW AN ASPECT OF HIM, ARAST.  YOU KNOW HOW HE IS."


"THE SWORD IS IN THE POSSESSION OF THE DEATH KOBOLDS.  THESE KOBOLDS GATHER THE BODIES OF THE DEAD, AND PRESERVE THEM IN HUSK GLOBES SO THAT THEY MIGHT KNOW ALL KNOWN TO SAPIENCE.  IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE THE OTHER TWO ITEMS MIGHT BE, IT WOULD BE ONE OF THE KOBOLDS.  HOWEVER, IT IS ALSO HARD TO FIND _THEM_."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 21, 2007)

Latham looks quizzically at Shazool, "So in order to defeat this avatar of the ONE, we need these three artifacts, one of which these Death Kobolds posess, and they at least contain the knowledge of the other two? Or at least are the ones who are most likely to know where to retrieve these? And then we need to rid the land of these alienists and in doing so garner the support of the army, who will lead a revolt and give us access to the ONE's aspect? Interesting."

Looking at the destruction of Caul's pet cleric, Latham looks over at Dehg and smirks sadly. Now he will have to find someone else to turn into a puppy in order to appease the big lug.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 21, 2007)

Sitting intently and listening carefully to the words of Shazool and Hunter's newfound companions, he appears bored and uninterested. But to any who would be able to read his mind, you would find his full attention is on what needs to be done. _Kill an aspect? There goes my idea of hunting them all down one by one._


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock=Hunter]
THERE IS NO REASON NOT TO HUNT THEM DOWN AFTER DESTROYING THEIR GOD
[/sblock]

OOC: Your prisoner is paralyzed, not dead.


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 21, 2007)

That imp looks familiar, thinks Van... or maybe not.  He has seen a lot of imps, no reason he should know this one.  He turns his attention back to Shazool.  "So these 'death kobolds' are in possession of the first artifact, you say? What more can you tell us about them?  Are there even rumors as to their location?"

haha, the imp looks 'familiar'.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 21, 2007)

"THESE KOBOLDS ARE POWERFUL SORCERORS, WHO ROB THE GRAVES OF THE FALLEN FOR STORAGE.  THEY ARE EXTREMELY DANGEROUS, BUT CAN BE FOUND IN GRAVEYARDS.

THE THIEVES' GUILD MIGHT KNOW MORE THAN I DO."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

"Sounds like a good plan to me."  Janelle speaks up.  "These three Summoners the country's having problems with should be easier to take out than that supply fort, though that should be kept on our 'to do' list, as it will hurt the Theocracy.  So did you say that the thieves guild may be able to help us find these Alienist summoners, or the artifacts?"

*OOC: Are the death kobolds that know of the artifacts these 3 summoners we're supposed to be taking out, or a different group?*


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 22, 2007)

OOC: Vastly different group.  The Death Kobolds are an entire Kobold nation.  Of sorcerors.

Hope I'm not railroading.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

(I think we're waiting on an answer to Jemal's IC question )


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 25, 2007)

"thieves Find Kobolds.  Kobolds Find Artifacts."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2007)

"Great, so lets go then guys.  Um.. are we leaving the prisoner, by the way?"  She glances nervously at Shazool, wondering if he's still hungry.  She knows he'll read her mind, so doesn't bother to disguise her unease with the thought of delivering someone for death.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Great, so lets go then guys.  Um.. are we leaving the prisoner, by the way?"  She glances nervously at Shazool, wondering if he's still hungry.  She knows he'll read her mind, so doesn't bother to disguise her unease with the thought of delivering someone for death.




Caul looks at the prisoner and sneers.  "I don't suppose we've any use for him anymore.  I'd be tempted to return him to his people unharmed, but that might leave us vulnerable, assuming he remembers any of this."

"Also, we've only so much transportation magic to go around, and I'm not sure stopping by one of the theocracy's bases is a terribly good idea."

[sblock]Alternately, Caul could use Modify Memory to cause our captive to tell his friends something else about where we are going.  He could 'remember' us planning to go to the big city, or to attack one of their other bases, something along those lines.  He could also use Suggestion to cause the priest to reveal himself as one of our spies, and thus, agents of the Theocracy would not trust whatever he told them (and likely imprison him or kill him as warranted).  Caul would be more likely to accept the first suggestion, but either would serve our purposes.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Latham listens intently to the talk about the prisoner. He does not want to mention his petty reasons for keeping the prisoner, but he inwardly smiles at his little display of greed, especially when Caul brings up a very good point. "Do we know exactly where we are headed?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 25, 2007)

Shazool offers to eat the prisoner...AFTER extracting all of his memory, of course.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Caul is unwilling to sentence this Priest to death, despite the fact that the Priest would most likely wish the same upon Caul and his allies.  I suppose the prisoner's fate belongs to Caul, as it was the Psion who captured and has held the Priest.  Caul, will, however, bow to group consent if any is offered.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 25, 2007)

This makes Shazool a little crestfallen.  However, he understands and will bow to the group.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 25, 2007)

"If it pleases you to keep the prisoner alive, Caul, might I suggest what we had previously discussed? Although the arrangements might be a little unorthodox, it would still allow us to have the prisoner on our persons at all times. However, your plan of action is more feasible, if not ingenious."


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> "If it pleases you to keep the prisoner alive, Caul, might I suggest what we had previously discussed? Although the arrangements might be a little unorthodox, it would still allow us to have the prisoner on our persons at all times. However, your plan of action is more feasible, if not ingenious."




"It would provide us some additional misdirection," Caul suggests.  "If the Theocracy is looking for us elsewhere, that gives us that much more advantage over them."

"What say the rest of you?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 25, 2007)

"Dehg can get a puppy elsewhere, I think your plan is the best. I'm sorry Shazool."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 25, 2007)

"I'd prefer the man dead,if I were the one to make the decision. I did not capture this man and wouldn't have left him alive. Ultimately, it is not my call." Hunter says with no emotion. "I will see many fall in our travels if these plans are suppose to work. But I hope this prisoner does not become a burden if we must travel fast."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2007)

Ilshana shrugs casusally. "Do whatever. Let's go kill a god!"


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2007)

"Very well then," Caul says, turning his attention now to the captive Priest.  "You recall that we had a fine conversation... we were headed back to our old base, where we found you.  Perhaps to tie up some loose ends.  Perhaps to locate survivors."

[sblock=OOC]Modify Memory on the captive Priest.  He is to believe we decided it wasn't worth dragging him around, so we agreed to drop him at the nearest town.  Then, we were to head back to the site of our old base (where we were attacked) to look for survivors and/or gear we left behind.

Next, Suggestion on the captive Priest.  If confronted with possibly being a spy for the resistance (us), he is to admit to such, and cannot be convinced otherwise.

That should not only keep the Priest from revealing anything that could harm us, but should send our pursuers in the completely wrong direction for a little while.[/sblock]

"We should be going soon," Caul continues, turning to the rest of the group.  "How far to the nearest town?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

Janelle nods.  "So Thieves guild first, or should we just go take care of these 3 Cultists that the area's been having trouble with?"


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 27, 2007)

"I say we should start by visiting the thieves.  That should take less time than starting a rebellion, and is probably safer for the moment.  And if we put off collecting the artifacts until after the rebellion has been started, it will likely have been put down by the time we're ready to strike."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 27, 2007)

"Artifacts, first. Rebellion, second. Check." Hunter says with a sense of impatience. "Let's be on our way."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 27, 2007)

Latham smiles at the impatience shown by his companions. The urgency is promising, denoting passion, something that will be very useful in the final destruction of the ONE. "I agree that the thieves are the first on our priority list. It is now just a matter of where to find them."


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

OOC: Caul and Nathira wish to take a side-trip to drop off this Priest at the nearest town.  How long will that take, there and back to Shazool's place?


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 28, 2007)

OOC: You're in a city.  Throw him in an alley somewhere.  It shouldn't take long.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> OOC: You're in a city.  Throw him in an alley somewhere.  It shouldn't take long.




Done and done.

Let's get moving then.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 28, 2007)

OOC: To find the thieves?

"IF YOU WISH TO FIND THE THIEVES, GO TO THE INN DOWN THE STREET.  IT IS A FRONT.  WHEN YOU GET THERE SAY THAT "PETER PIPER HAD A PECK OF PICKLED PEPPERS" NONSENSE THAT YOU HUMANS LOVE.  THIS IS A CODE FOR SAYING YOU WISH TO MEET WITH THEIR GUILD."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

"Why not just tell them we want to meet with their guild?" Hunter says as the party heads that way. "The best route to your target is a straight line."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2007)

"I would presume it's like a code word.  IF we do not use it, they may presume we are with the city guard or a rival gang trying to infiltrate them."  Janelle nodded sagely.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 29, 2007)

"janelle Is Right.  And Even Then, You May Be Searched Or Mindprobed.  I Cannot Guarantee Your Safety."


----------



## Autumn (Jun 30, 2007)

Arast has been strangely silent since Shazool expounded his plan, inwardly chewing over the details. It all seems too simple, too easy. Not to mention his reservations over Shazool's talk of bringing 'order' to the land - that, in his opinion, is the very last thing it needs more of. The mention of him 'following' an aspect of Cthulhu also draws a wry, acid smile. Such ignorance. He follows nothing and nobody.

 And then, of course, there is his pride. He is unused to accepting divine revelations through any medium other than himself, and now that he is faced with the prospect of doing so he finds himself bridling considerably. Hence the sour expression he now wears as he absent-mindedly drums his steepled fingers together. 

 On the other hand, of course, there is all this talk of magical artifacts. Not to mention the possibility of actually banishing the one, if all this nonsense has any accuracy to it. It certainly seems a desirable result. 

 Still, he wishes to make his own inquiries and come to a more informed decision. He's not about to accept anything of this magnitude on faith. Still... for now, he cannot deny that his interest has been piqued. Better to go along with it for the time being, then. His silence continues, but he nods his assent to the proposed plans and follows the others out when they go. 


OOC: Actually Arast has been strangely silent because I've been on a boat trip. Hope you saw the Absence post, sorry if you didn't. 

 WarlockLord, Arast has some rather good Knowledge skills in this area. Can I assume he knows of Cthulhu?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

For all of his verbosity, Latham has been phantoming his voice for the sake of his demented form of leadership. His preoccupation has mostly been with the odd man Arast, whose silence provides Latham with a strong sense of discomfort. All the talk of gods and the transfer of power, while interesting in base concept and for other philosophical reasons, matters not to Latham when it comes to restoring the peace of the land. 

He does not doubt the power Arast possesses, its source unknown, is a true threat to Latham and the uncertainty of its possibilities and unlimited versatility instills a minute jealous suspicion. Through conversation Latham has grown to tolerate if not like the stoic man. Granted the comfort is nothing compared to the odd sense of peacefulness he receives when around Dehg, but having someone with such vast mental faculties is reassuring. But knowing his own mind and how it bends and winds its way to possible advantages, not being privy to Arast's own plottings worries him. And when the man stands silently, rhythmically drumming his fingers, who knows what the future portends.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2007)

Caul Vanchar was growing weary of idle talk.  "We've got the code word, let's make haste," he said, leaving Shazool's place with his cousin, Nathira, in tow.  He popped his head back inside the doorway.  "Are the rest of you coming, or am I to go this route alone?"

OOC: Caul and Nathira head to the guild.  Need to get this moving.  I don't care if anyone else comes along.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2007)

Janelle likewise grabbed HER relative, and the two quickly followed.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 1, 2007)

Latham snaps his fingers, beckoning Dehg to follow, and without a word heads to follow the others.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 1, 2007)

OOC: Yes, Arast knows of Cthulhu.  He knows so much, he can even pronounce it correctly! 

Our heroes reach the bar.  It is full of people and busy. It is brightly lit and is the last place you'd expect a theives guild to be.  A barmaid approaches and asks for your order.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 1, 2007)

Van picks up on an imaginary conversation with Nathira.  "No, no, you're doing it all wrong.  It's 'Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers'.  PECK of PICKLED PEPPERS.  See, even I can say it, and I've got fangs."  He pretends to notice the barmaid.  "Ah, a mug of your strongest."

Edit: Bluff (take 10): 10 + 5 Cha + 10 circumstance = 25
Edit edit: Will save (1d20+8+4=18) if I need it


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

Following the rest quietly, Hunter watches as the siblings and relatives walk and talk. He recalls, or has this internal feeling, he once had a brother. Someday he will get most of his memory back. It has been years since it has been erased by some of the followers of the ONE and slowly bits have been coming back, but nothing of possible family or friends.


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2007)

Caul gazes at the barmaid, watching her reaction to Van's comment.

[sblock=Go Go Mind Power Go!]
Using *Conceal Thoughts* on Van.  He gets a +10 circumstance bonus on Bluff checks against those attempting to discern his true intentions with Sense Motive, and gains a +4 bonus to saves when someone attempts to scan or read his mind.

*Mindlink* with Nathira is still going.[/sblock]

Nathira patrols the area between the bar (and where the rest of the PCs are located) and the main area of the tavern, where most of the customers are seated.  She briefly looks at Van following his comment, then continues to patrol.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2007)

Latham casually walks in behind the others with Dehg in tow, he smiles at the approach his group is taking, but readies himself for a spell just in case it is needed.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 2, 2007)

The barmaid hurries off.  She does not appear to notice Van's comment.  She arrives with Van beer.

A short time later, two men arrive.  They each have two swords stuck through their belts and appear to know how to use them.  "Come with us, please."They hurry you off to a back room.  A man with a silly-looking feathered hat is sitting at a table.

"Hello.  I am surprised you know of us.  Sit down.  A mutual friend told us to expect you."  says Big Hat. 

"Now, let us dispense with the boring formalities and cut to the point.  Simply put, what do you want? And how much are you willing to pay for it?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

Knowing that friendly negotiations are better suited for his allies, Hunter remains standing. His hands remain at his side, but are ready to reach for the pre-strung bow on his back if the situation calls for it.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Nathira assumes a guarded position in front of her cousin, while Caul watches the armed men and this "Big Hat" carefully.

[sblock=OOC]Caul uses _Detect Hostile Intent_ on the area where we've been taken.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 4, 2007)

OOC Caul

[sblock=Caul]
No hostile intent detected
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 4, 2007)

_We want information, and we offer in return the chance to retain your limbs and faculties,_ Arast snaps mentally. Such arrogance from this foppish, self-aggrandizing cretin. And why? Because he has a few gutter-rats at his beck and call? 

 His face is a mask, his flat expression betraying none of his irritation. "Death Kobolds," he says calmly, his tone precise and businesslike. "We have reasons for wishing to treat with them. We have been informed that you might be able to facilitate that. If that's correct, and if you name a reasonable price, then I don't doubt that we can arrive at a mutually beneficial solution. If it's incorrect, or if your price is unreasonable, we will leave you in peace and find our answers elsewhere."

 His fingers absently play with one of his voluminous sleeves, tracing the embroidery around the edge first one way and then the other. His eyes remain fixed on Big Hat, two shimmering pools of molten amber. 

"What will it be?" 


 OOC: Not that Arast has any aspirations to be the 'face', but since nobody else is talking...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2007)

*Feel free to use Janelle, if you wish, I have a fairly good Diplomacy score(+28), but I am gone for 5 days, starting.. right away.*


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 4, 2007)

Latham is glad that Arast spoke first to these men. Were it up to him, he would have just took control of the fool and forced him to tell them all he knew about these Death Kobolds. It would be much simpler that way and would not have to deal with any undue insolence from inferiors.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 4, 2007)

Van finishes his beer in one long gulp and tosses away the mug.  "Some of us may consider 'leaving in peace' an option, but not me."  He glances at Arast and shifts the flaming sword on his back.  "So what will it be?  Will you give us the information we want, or will I have to beat it out of you?"

Woo, Diplomacy of +5.  I can't believe half-fiend doesn't grant a bonus to Intimidate.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 5, 2007)

"I see.  Death Kobolds...crap.  I haven't dealt with them in a long time.  For you, it is free, but you'll owe us a favor."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2007)

"A favor?" Ilshana asks, grinning. Her grin was a little unsettling. It always looked a bit smug, like she knew something you didn't.

She glances at the others and holds up a forestalling finger. Then she turns back to the man.

"I think that's a fair exchange, as long as you're not expecting TOO much. I mean...well, I won't name any names, but there's SOME people around here who'd probably rather just read your mind or suck out your brain and absorb your thoughts or even just...make you a mind slave and ask you to give up all that information for free!"

Ilshana shakes her head at this revelation as if she were deeply disapproving of such tactics.

"Anyway, my point is just that there's lots of ways to find things out, some less pleasant than others. But I completely agree that between civilized people, an equal exchange of items of value is warranted. Just don't overestimate the value, 'kay?"

She nods. "So. What about these Death Kobolds?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Hat grins."Many have tried to suck out my brains, read my mind, and make me mind slaves.  They are all dead now.

I can bring one of their emissaries here in two days.  Is this satisfactory?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2007)

"Two days!" Ilshana pokes her hand out to shake, beaming. "I think that sounds great."

She looks at the others, nodding. "It sounds great to you guys, right?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 5, 2007)

Latham stands motionless and deadpans, "Two days. Great."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 5, 2007)

Two days?! The thought of waiting two days annoys Hunter, but he understands the need. He would much rather be stalking one of those evil clerics, but it seems like the days of being on the hunt alone are over. He now has allies who seek the same thing, if only be different means.

Hunter looks to Ilshana and nods. "Two days," are the only words that come out of his mouth.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 6, 2007)

"Perfect," Arast nods with one of his slightly unsettling smiles. 

 In fact he means it, he can't imagine a better turn of events. This way he has plenty of time to pursue his own inquiries before having to commit to Shazool's plan of action.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 6, 2007)

Big Hat ushers you out. 

The streets are empty.  It is the middle of the night. 

What do you do?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2007)

Once outside Latham harumphs and throws his arms up in the air in frustration.

"Two days?! Do they not know we lack patience? I say we go pick a fight. Make someone fight Dehg. For money!" He looks at Dehg and the others, obviously irritated for reasons not even he fully knows.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2007)

Ilshana shrugs. "I'm sure we can find something entertaining to do for two days."

She eyes Dehg. 

"Maybe. But he might get hurt! Poor Deggy... Oh! I know! We could see if anyone else knows about the death kobolds... I bet there's sages and wizards and people who'd know. And, um, we could find a church and pee in the holy water. Or Dehg could. I could make the parishoners start chanting their catechisms backwards."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2007)

Latham brings a finger to his chin and thinks for a moment, "I like where you are headed with this, Ilshana. But you need not be concerned for Dehg. He was a powerful chief, powerful enough to destroy us all I am sure if he wished it," he rolls his eyes sarcastically, "However, it is possible that over these next two days we can divine some information about these Death Kobolds. But first I think some entertainment to lighten my mood. I want to see a fight, I do not care whom, I just need senseless violence."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 7, 2007)

OOC: Woo-hoo! An excuse for senseless violence!

There is a gladiator arena... citizens can sign up to fight captives.

Or you could pick a fight with the garrison.

Or sack a temple.

Or something.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 7, 2007)

"Is there need to draw attention to us?" Hunter says. "Stay low, stay hidden, strike fast."

But with the weight of his bow hanging heavy on his shoulder, he can't fight the urge to agree. "Killing some heathens does sound like fun."


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 7, 2007)

Van pulls the sword off his back, takes a few practice swings, and resheathes it.  "Since we have some spare time, I've got a score to settle with an officer of the local guard.  You're both welcome to come along and join in the fun."  He heads off in that direction.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 7, 2007)

Arast doesn't bother to hide his disdain, rolling his eyes at the whims of his companions. "I have research to do," he says simply. "I'll see you in two days."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 7, 2007)

"I'll see you all in two days." Hunter says as he heads down one of the side streets keeping to the shadows.

[sblock=DM]Hunter is going to do absolutely nothing. He is just going to explore the city and keep low. He will meet back with the group here in two days.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 11, 2007)

So no one else is going with Van? If not, Van gets a fun solo adventure...or should we not do his little fight and skip to the Kobolds?


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm not about to slow down the party for my own side quests.  Kobolds is fine with me.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2007)

(I woulda gone with him...but I've no objection to zapping to kobolds either.)


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Van pulls the sword off his back, takes a few practice swings, and resheathes it.  "Since we have some spare time, I've got a score to settle with an officer of the local guard.  You're both welcome to come along and join in the fun."  He heads off in that direction.




Caul and Nathira, after some consideration, agree to aid Van in his quest for revenge.  "My friend," Caul says.  "This is probably not something you should attempt on your own.  These guardsmen will not fight fair.  Neither should we."

Nathira approaches Van.  "We shall accompany you to find an end to your burning desire for vengeance," she says.  "Perhaps we shall get a measure of our own."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah, heck.  I want to play out the guard fight.  Any more takers?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Latham observes the cousins talking to Van and considers his options, "This could be fun indeed. Count me in."

[sblock=OOC]I don't want to slow the game down on side-quests if not everyone is on board with it. So if we decide to go have fun, I'm for it. If we decide to go to the Death Kobolds, I am there too.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]As much as I want to as a player, Hunter wouldn't want to. He knows that there are people out there that want him (and the others dead). No need to draw attention. Have fun killing some people. I will be enjoying the read thoroughly.[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 12, 2007)

"'Fair'?" Van grins at Caul.  "What part of attacking in the middle of the night do you take to be 'fair'?  If he's anything like he was last time I saw him, he and the rest of the guard will be awake just long enough to taste their own blood.  It's hardly my priority to be 'fair'."

[sblock=OOC]Ethandrew, you cast as a Wiz 10, right?  Any chance you've got Nightmare or Dream in your book so we can really screw with his mind?
MC, the character won't mind if you want to have fun and make up some off-the-wall (but possible) reason for him to do something.  Or if not, well, stuff can happen even to people who are lying low.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]fenix: Latham can cast 5th level spells, but he does not have either of those two in his book. So we will just have to be inventive. I figure we should dominate all his minions until he kills them all and he gets arrested for being a mass murderer. The world is our playground.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2007)

Caul smiles.  "We have many... options... available to us in this matter," he suggests.  "We should do a bit of reconnaissance, then we will know how best to strike."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 13, 2007)

"In that case I should leave Dehg behind," Latham states matter of factly, "He never was one for stealth and subtleties."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2007)

"I'll come," Ilshana pipes. "Dehg can go with Hunter."


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 15, 2007)

"'Stealth', 'tactics'... 'reconnaissance'... must everything have a plan?"  Van look at the others a moment, then sighs.  "Alright.  What do you suggest we find out, Master Caul?"


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> "'Stealth', 'tactics'... 'reconnaissance'... must everything have a plan?"  Van look at the others a moment, then sighs.  "Alright.  What do you suggest we find out, Master Caul?"




"Ah yes, the plan," Caul replies.  "A good place to strike, one not heavily guarded, we can at least start with a weak point and work our way from there."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 16, 2007)

The guard barracks on the east side of town has grown lax, and discussion with Shazool has revealed that the guards are corrupt.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 18, 2007)

With the new information, Van heads off to the east to scope out the situation.

where'd everyone go?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 19, 2007)

Following closely, Latham hurries to be next to Van, "This is your show, Van, we are following your lead here."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

Janelle will stick with her sister, as usual, and is trying to hide the fact that she wouldn't mind showing these guards a thing or two about magic.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 23, 2007)

[sblock=Barracks Raiders]
The barracks is a rectangular stone building with a small parapet on top.  As it is the middle of the night, the only activity (and defenses) are:
1 bored guard by the north end
1 sleeping guard at the south
1 stoned guard lying in a gutter
and 2 archers on the parapet
[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 24, 2007)

Van takes a minute to size up the situation, then turns to Caul and Latham.

"Do either of you have a plan, or shall we just take the direct approach?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

"I could make us invisible," Ilshana offers in a whisper. "Give you the advantage of surprise."


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Van takes a minute to size up the situation, then turns to Caul and Latham.
> 
> "Do either of you have a plan, or shall we just take the direct approach?"




Caul turns to Latham.  "This is Latham's quest for revenge, not mine," he says calmly.  "If asked, of course, I will provide guidance, but for now, I'll defer to he who wished this path."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 24, 2007)

Latham puts his hands up defensively, "No, this is not mine, I was under the impression it was Van's, ergo all deferment should go in his direction. I am just along for the ride."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Ilshana snickers into her hand.

"Will the one who wanted to pick a fight step forward please?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2007)

"I wouldn't mind picking a fight, I've got one of those feelings about these guys, sis.  I don't like them."  Janelle glances up at the archers. "So how we doing this?  And shouldn't we keep moving along so they don't see a group of people hanging around suspiciously?  SOME of them might be alert"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Ilshana mutters a few words and twirls around in a quick pirouette. Waves of barely visible magic trail from her fingertips, engulfing the group and causing them to fade from sight.

"There we go. Being seen, no longer an issue. Just stay within ten feet of me while we work this out."

(invisibility sphere)


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 24, 2007)

Van glances down at his apparently-invisible hands.  "Hmm.  Well, there are two ways in, and it looks like that -- " he points towards the south entrance and the sleeping guard, "will be the easier way.  Hopefully those archers' ears aren't good enough for them to notice us."


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to assume that Caul has had time to use his psicrystal to create a psionic focus.  He uses this for backup in case he's in a bad spot - normally, Caul uses his own psionic focus, as below.[/sblock]

"Let's take the north end instead," Caul says.  "I have a plan to get us inside without too much trouble."

He focuses for a moment, then returns to clarity.

[sblock=Round 1]
Caul becomes psionically focused.
*Move Action - Become Psionically Focused*: Take 10 (+16) = 26 - vs. DC 20 *SUCCESS*

Caul uses Schism to manifest a second mind.
*Standard Action - Manifest Schism*: Base 7pp.

*PP Reserve*: 92
[/sblock]

Caul projects his mental force to influence both of the archers, intending to bring them under his mental control.  Next, he turns his attention to the bored guard on the north side.

[sblock=Round 2]
Caul uses Psionic Dominate on the archers (primary mind).
*Standard Action - Psionic Dominate*: Base 7pp, +2 (2 targets), +2 (duration from concentration to 1 day), subtotal 11, -5 from class ability, total 6pp.
*Will Save DC*: 26 (base 22, +2 from pp spent to augment, +2 from Greater Psionic Endowment).
Note: Psionic Focus expended.

Next, Caul becomes psionically focused.
*Move Action - Become Psionically Focused*: Take 10 (+16) = 26 - vs. DC 20 *SUCCESS*

Next, Caul uses Psionic Suggestion on the bored guard (secondary mind).  He suggests to the guard that, "This guard duty is soooooooo boring.  No one would notice if you nipped off to the tavern for five minutes to have an ale.  Nothing's going on around here anyway."
*Standard Action - Psionic Suggestion*: Base 3pp.
*Will Save DC*: 22 (base 20, +2 from Greater Psionic Endowment).
Note: Psionic Focus expended.

*PP Reserve*: 83
[/sblock]

Caul smiles.  "Well then.  Let's make our way inside."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 25, 2007)

[sblock=Raiders]
The previously bored guard runs off, obviously planning on getting drunk.  The archers easily fall under Caul's control.  250 XP for Caul.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Autumn]
The Dream

Arast was walking slowly through a massive battle.  Little by little, the group of people he knew as his companions died, yet nothing seemed to harm him.  Arast walked dazed, stupidly through the battle toward a great white pyramid.  As he climbed the steps, a red, blazing eye of fire opened, and turned toward him.

Arast woke up.

OOC: No, this bad dream does not prevent Arast from regaining spells.  I'm not that cheesy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2007)

Satisfied, Caul and Nathira march inside the guard building from the north side.  _Act normally... reveal nothing to your superiors about our presence and you will not be harmed,_ Caul says telepathically to the archers.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Ilshana tags along, maintaining the invisibility sphere around them, just in case there are eyes that Caul doesn't know about.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 25, 2007)

Van stays close to Ilshana, watching the archers suspiciously.  "Defer.  Right."  He takes out two ioun stones from his bag and holds them in his closed fists a moment.  He then releases them to float around his head and makes his way into the building, trying his best to remain silent.

casting _darkness_ on ioun stones


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 25, 2007)

Latham follows everyone in the bunched group, glad Dehg isn't around as his noise and large size would make this quite inconvenient. Although he does miss the simpleton's presence. He has a spell ready on his lips should their approach be discovered.

[sblock=OOC]He will be ready to cast Dominate Person at the first sign of threat. DC 26 Will Save.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 26, 2007)

[sblock=raiders]
The globe of darkness reveals you to 3 guards at a table playing dice.  They jump up, grabbing their spears and yelling.  Latham dominates one.

An ancient-looking cleric comes in.  He snaps off 2 quick spells, dispelling the darkness and invisibility.

Initiative:
Cleric guy: 19
Soldiers: 9
Latham: 21
Janelle: 24
Van: 17
Ilshana: 6
Nathira: 13

Let the battle begin!!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2007)

Janelle realizes that the Priest is probably the biggest threat.. and considering that the only priests are of the One, has no compunctions against blasting him at full power.
[sblock=ooc]
Maximized Empowered Eldritch Blast.
Attack: 21, Damage: 63
[/sblock]
(If he falls, she points her finger at a soldier and says simply "Surrender".


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 26, 2007)

Latham mentally taps into the dominated watchman's mind. _Go give your friend next to you a giant hug._ He then makes a few small gestures and utters a couple syllables in draconic before pointing his finger at the old priest.

[sblock=Actions]Move action to tell his dominated person to start a grapple with one of the other guards. And then Baleful Polymorph on the priest if he is still alive, Fortitude Save of 22 or else he turns into a puppy. If he's dead, then target the guard not involved in the grapple check.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Ilshana makes a waggling, running motion with her fingers and mutters a few arcane words. Barely visible waves of energy shoot out from her to each ally, infusing them with a rush not unlike washing down a mouthful of extremely strong coffee with a pint of sugar water.

(Haste!)


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2007)

OOC: I assume that Caul and Nathira act at the same time since Caul isn't listed in the initiative order, but Nathira is...

Nathira assumes a defensive position in front of her cousin, attacking anyone who gets close enough.  Meanwhile, Caul uses a crystal wand to protect himself.

Once he's had a chance to survey the situation, Caul, using his mental powers, takes on any remaining guards.

[sblock=Caul & Nathira Round 1]
Nathira occupies the 5' square in front of Caul and readies to strike an enemy that enters her threatened area.
*Free Action - Detect Evil*: Nathira activates Detect Evil.
*Move Action - Nathira Moves in front of Caul*
*Readied Standard Action - Unarmed Strike vs. Foe in Threatened Area*: unarmed strike (1d20+13=24).
*Damage Roll - If Necessary*: unarmed damage (1d10+2=11).

Caul uses Inertial Armor on himself from a dorje.
*Standard Action - Caul Uses Dorje*: +4 armor bonus to AC.
*Standard Action (Second Mind) - Mind Thrust (Nearest Foe)*: Base cost 3pp, Will Save DC 22.  Psionic Focus expended.
*Damage Roll - If Necessary*: damage (mind thrust) (3d10=16) 
*Move Action - Become Psionically Focused*: concentration check vs dc20 (1d20+16=18) - FAILS  :\ 

*Caul's PP Reserve*: 80.[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 26, 2007)

Van cautiously moves towards the enemy, waiting for an opening.  He spots one, and raises his falchion top bring it down on the remaining soldier, following up with another quick slash.

[sblock=OOC]full attack on third soldier (or whatever else is in range of a 5-foot step):
attack 1d20+13-6=12
attack 1d20+8-6=21, critical 1d20+8-6=5, damage 2d4+1d6+6+12=29[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 26, 2007)

[sblock=Raiders]
Janelle shoots the priest.  The priest takes damage.  It looks like it hurt.  
Latham commands his minion to wrestle another guard.  They go down in a heap.
The cleric guy raises an unusual holy symbol (spot checks, if you want to see the sign), casts a spell, steps toward Van, makes a touch attack of 20 against him, (and if your enemy hits, Van must now make a Fort save against DC 22 or die.  If he lives, he takes 22 damage), and fires off a bolt of flame where Caul, Nathira, Van and Ilshana are standing (though not at himself) vaguely reminiscent of one of Arast's spells. (DC 22 Reflex save for half damage, 52 damage.  If you fail the reflex, don't forget the massive damage!) 
"Shelyid!" yells the priest.  "Get down here! We have...company!"
Van misses the cleric (if he lives)
Nathira beats at the cleric, who blocks the blow with his shield.
Caul's mind thrust is utterly ignored by the cleric.
The soldier runs off to rouse the guard.
Ilshana hastes the heroes.
[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Fort save Fort (1d20+16=21).

... sigh.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

(I think I got you beat, Fenix...)

(Ref save 9 (natural 1): http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1174303 )

(Fort save vs massive damage: 11: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1174305 )

(...now I see why that gets houseruled so much. And is it just me, or does anyone else seem to roll -really badly- on the average on Invisible Castle? )

The spritely Ilshana dies in the flames almost instantly, reduced to a little sprinkling of cinders.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock=WarlockLord]Did you catch the Baleful Polymorph spell that Latham cast on the cleric before the cleric's initiative?[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 27, 2007)

Van suddenly stops short and slumps to the floor, his sword falling out of his hands and clattering across the floor.

[sblock=OOC]WL: Are you taking my SR into account?  Just curious.

Edit: haha, I can read.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock=raiders]
Oh, wait.  Fenix, I forgot the SR!   You could still be safe!!!

He rolled a 23.  Guess not.

I did catch the baleful polymorph.  It did nothing.

On the plus side, Shayuri, Ilshana's remains, being little cinders, will be very easy to take back to Arast, who, I presume, has raise dead.  Ow.  2 PCs in the first round...

Do you hate the cleric yet?

And could the fighters in the barracks please post in sblocks?
 [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow.  

[sblock=Caul and Nathira 2]
*Caul's Reflex Save*: reflex save vs dc 22 (1d20+2=11) - FAILS
*Caul's Fort Save vs Massive Damage*: fort save vs dc 15 (1d20+5=7) 

YAY another player death!  TPK upcoming!

*Nathira's Reflex Save*: reflex save vs dc 22 (1d20+13=30) - SUCCESS
Nathira has evasion, so she avoids all damage.

*Full-round Action - Nathira uses Flurry of Blows and Smite Evil/Stunning Fist/Fiery Fist on the Priest*: 1d20+16=34, 1d20+16=28, 1d20+16=35 
*Damage Rolls - If Necessary*: 1d10+12=18, 2d6=8, 1d10+12=18, 2d6=7, 1d10+12=22, 2d6=7  - Note the 2d6 is fire damage and all damage counts as good-aligned and magic for DR purposes.
*Stunning Fist*: Fort Save DC 18 against each.

EDIT: Forgot about the Haste, had to re-roll the attacks.
[/sblock]

Halfway to a TPK in the first round.  Nice job!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

After witnessing his companions fall, one after the other, Latham stands back and tries to tap into the evil priest's mind. If this works, hopefully it'll save his friends. If not, then he is glad Dehg wasn't here to witness this all.

[sblock=Actions]Extended Dominate Person against the priest, Will save 26. No change of instructions for the grappled guy.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock= OOC raiders]
Oh, no.  I wasn't expecting this to be a TPK.

I'm calling for spot checks in round 2.
[/sblock]

[sblock=spot DC 20]
As it turns out, the cleric guy is a disguised lich, but you weren'y able to pick this out on round one because your eyes had to adjust to the light.  ethandrew, I will allow you to pick different actions.

He also has a different holy symbol, an eye in a pyramid.  Not the usual symbol for priests of the ONE.
[/sblock]

[sblock=dead players]
You travel closer and closer to the bright light.  As you approach closer to the end of the tunnel, a lich steps in front of you.

"I cannot allow you to pass," hisses the creature.  "You are needed.  Depart from the realms of death, and return to the world of the living.

You will all return (as per true resurrection) after the battle, as the lich explains, in his hissing way, that sending you dead people back into combat would leave you weaker and vulnerable to that priest down there.

A Knowledge (DUH!) check will reveal that the interceder is the Old God Vecna.

[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Change that Dominate to a Hold Monster then, same DC Will Save 26.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC ethanandrew]
Umm...undead are immune to paralysis.  And hold monster is a mind affecting ability.

Are you sure you want to do that?
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=Uncertainty]Nooooo :\ Let me look over my spell list real fast. I'm leaning toward just doing dispels at the moment, so consider me readying my action to identify any spellcasting and then trying to dispel if I can with the appropriate spell, dispel if necessary. Who is left? Nathira and Latham?

Edit: I'd love to use my Alacritous Cogitation to Command Undead this guy, but Necromancy is one of my banned.

Okay, I've made up my mind. I can't stand back and dispel everything he's got, soooo how's this:

Alacritous Cogitation for Shadow Evocation, which will mimic Resilient Sphere. So I think that's Will Save 22 for him to believe the spell or not, and then Reflex 22 (It should be, since it's technically a 5th level spell), to be trapped in the sphere. Is that okay?[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC ethanandrew]
Janelle's still alive too.  

The command undead would've been cool.  
I gave you an orb of force scroll, don't know if you scribed that...
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> [sblock=Uncertainty]Who is left? Nathira and Latham?[/sblock]




[sblock]Nathira is alive... for now.  Apparently, she can't hit the broad side of a barn, nor did she notice he was a lich despite being in MELEE COMBAT WITH HIM.

Not as though it matters, but if Nathira could have seen he was a lich, she wouldn't have bothered trying to stun him.

Nathira will be dead next round anyway, so I guess it's academic.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC ethanandrew]
> Janelle's still alive too.
> 
> The command undead would've been cool.
> ...




[sblock=OOC]Janelle hasn't acted yet, has she? I have no offensive spells, just mind-affecting. That orb of force is my only damage dealer. I'm really at a loss here, which is why I went for the resilient sphere.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Janelle hasn't acted yet, has she? I have no offensive spells, just mind-affecting. That orb of force is my only damage dealer. I'm really at a loss here, which is why I went for the resilient sphere.[/sblock]




[sblock]We're all kind of at a loss here, considering we weren't expecting a LICH TO BE HANGING OUT IN THE BARRACKS![/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]We're all kind of at a loss here, considering we weren't expecting a LICH TO BE HANGING OUT IN THE BARRACKS![/sblock]




[sblock]No kidding! I wonder if the guards even knew a lich was in their barracks. But we sure showed them, that we did![/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> [sblock]No kidding! I wonder if the guards even knew a lich was in their barracks. But we sure showed them, that we did![/sblock]




[sblock]Yeah... they're gonna have to spend a long time cleaning up all of our blood all over the place.  Wait, it was a fire spell!  Dammit.  Well, maybe some ashes then.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 28, 2007)

Actually, the lich was assigned to weed out the corruption.  A Gather Information check would have revealed as much.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 29, 2007)

[sblock=Actions]If the lich does "die" before Latham's next turn, then he will instead cast Dominate Person on the other Guard flopping on the ground. Will Save 26. If successful, he will have the two of them stop grappling each other.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 1, 2007)

OOC:
Bump.

Still waiting for Janelle, so no round summary.


----------



## fenixdown (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Jemal.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 7, 2007)

OOC: Anyone here want to play in my air pirates game, feel free to sign up.  Shayuri, I go you confused with Ambrus in a brain fart (dragon avatars. I know, they're different dragons, but still...I'm an idiot).  No deliberate insult with the kobold thing.

Anyway, as Jemal seems to be active but not posting, I'm going to use DM power to speed the game along.

IC: Nathira beats the living hell out of the lich, who promises  "I'll be back, and kill all you fools! MUHAHAHA!!!" but then explodes into a gory mess, joining the bodies of Caul, Ilshana, and Van on the floor.  As the guards have all been dominated by the powers of Latham , the survivors are free to loot.

OOC: And now, what to do with Arast?


----------



## fenixdown (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh, I might look at that air pirates thing later when it's not past midnight.


----------



## fenixdown (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm out of town for a week starting today.  So don't wait up for me.


----------

